# One Liners 3!!!!!!!!!!



## mikep1979

well the other one was closed for reasons i dont know so i have opened a new one


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> well the other one was closed for reasons i dont know so i have opened a new one




superb stuff


----------



## Caroline

perhaps it got too full up? At least we can create our own play grounds, now let me find where the psychologist lives so we can all b annalysed...


----------



## sofaraway

As I said in the other thread it had very long, so thought it was better to start a new one, it might be easier for others to join the conversations in a new thread. 

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> As I said in the other thread it had very long, so thought it was better to start a new one, it might be easier for others to join the conversations in a new thread.
> 
> Hope everyone is well today



Woo thanks for that sofaraway


----------



## insulinaddict09

YIPPEEE.....

non-stop Green Day on MTV two.....yeah


----------



## sofaraway

Ah wish I had Sky, only got freeview. seems like we have similar music tastes insulinaddict, alot of bands you mention I really like


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> Ah wish I had Sky, only got freeview. seems like we have similar music tastes insulinaddict, alot of bands you mention I really like



yes so it seems ... you know they do say Great minds think alike lol


----------



## Caroline

We have sky, it is great, and so much to choose from. When there is crap on the terestial channels we don't want to see, we can usually find something we do want to see on one of the hundreds of Sky Channels


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> We have sky, it is great, and so much to choose from. When there is crap on the terestial channels we don't want to see, we can usually find something we do want to see on one of the hundreds of Sky Channels



I've found that with freeview - have been tempted by sky though to get the free broadband that comes with it and stop paying for my current provider, who are rubbish.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I've found that with freeview - have been tempted by sky though to get the free broadband that comes with it and stop paying for my current provider, who are rubbish.



Hey northener... dont do it im with sky for my tv, landline and broadband.... 

some of the tv is ok... mainly the music channels...the broadband is really fast..and mine is unlimited which comes in handy...But my landline went off last week and when i phoned them they said the line is classed as my property and i am liable for the cost to sort it out...?178 + vat....needless to say its still not fixed lol


----------



## Caroline

Northerner said:


> I've found that with freeview - have been tempted by sky though to get the free broadband that comes with it and stop paying for my current provider, who are rubbish.



Who is your current provider? When we had NTL the service was so crap we dumped them in favour of SKY. At one point we had no service from Friday night until Tuesday afternoon because the Monday was a Bank Holiday. We asked for a refund for the period we had no service and compensation for having to find other entertaiment. We have been with sky for 5 or six years now.

Our neighbour was also with NTL for the phones, and because she was alittle old lady we kept finding excuses to go in and check up on her when the phones were down for the weekend. We all had mobiles so we'd take one with us 'just in case', and we arranged for her family to pop in to keep an eye while she had no phone. I don't think she realised there was a problem withthe phone till the engineer made a test call to make sure it was working!

NTL has now as far as I know been taken over by Virgin Media, who we have our phone with. W have had fewer problems withthe phones...


----------



## Northerner

I'm with a company called eclipse. They were voted top in a Which? poll when I was looking, but goodness knows why. They keep sending me emails about how their service is 'up to 24 mbps - I am currently connected at 576 kbps and for the past 5 days I've been getting continual failures of service. Seems a bit better today though - problem is if you complain they blame BT and vice-versa! Grr! It's such a hassle changing though and I'm such a procrastinator!


----------



## Freddie99

Hahaha, I'm with Sky too Northerner. Good internet. I manage to get 54 mbps on my laptop nearly all the time. That said it hasn't been without trouble though. If you were to get the Sky TV package at least you'd probably be able to find some Kate Bush to watch lol.


----------



## mikep1979

northerner id go with cable if i were you. sky has a good selection of channels for tv but bb speeds are governed by bt as they use bt lines. now cable is different as they used fiberoptic cable. much faster. get 20meg bb and am in line for a free upgrade to 50 meg as soon as it comes out. bt lines also use contention ratios. so if (for example) the ration is 50:1 and your the 51st person to try and log on to internet well you have a problem mate.


----------



## Steff

hellooooooo yippeeeeee thought it had gone all 2gether lol xxxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hellooooooo yippeeeeee thought it had gone all 2gether lol xxxx



nope we had to make a new one lol


----------



## Steff

nice 1 i will stick to this one as i see another was opened simlier , my lil head cant take to much x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> nice 1 i will stick to this one as i see another was opened simlier , my lil head cant take to much x



yeah i think we had a copycat earlier lol

i was thinking of saying something else but nope mike is gonna be good hehehehe


----------



## Steff

so unlike ya haha

right im away now tea time bk after 7 byeeeee xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> so unlike ya haha
> 
> right im away now tea time bk after 7 byeeeee xx



okies huni 

laters xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

hello..............anyone there?


----------



## Steff

hya did u get mail


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hya did u get mail



what????


----------



## Steff

err i sent u some private mail


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> err i sent u some private mail



nope  when?


----------



## Steff

same time i mailed mike about ten past 5


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> same time i mailed mike about ten past 5



nope not got any... just checked ..... none from you just others from earlier etc,,, send it again


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

Looks like I might have been premature in saying that I wouldn't be around for a few days. I have now ressurected my laptop from the dead and now need to set it up for internet etc when I get home. Chat to you all then.

Tom xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Looks like I might have been premature in saying that I wouldn't be around for a few days. I have now ressurected my laptop from the dead and now need to set it up for internet etc when I get home. Chat to you all then.
> 
> Tom xx



Hiya babe.. you ok?


----------



## mikep1979

anyone here????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> anyone here????



yeah sort of mike ... split between here and youtube lol you ok ?

steffi about?


----------



## Steff

yer hya im here all good here ty xxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> yer hya im here all good here ty xxxxx



hey its quiet is'nt it?..... we need more recruits.... your turn steffi...


----------



## Steff

lol i cant im struggling to handle the ones we got at mo lmao


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lol i cant im struggling to handle the ones we got at mo lmao



ha ha theres only mike and bailey!!!!!


----------



## Steff

exactly im not greedy


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> exactly im not greedy



Ha ha.... fair play lol   there all yours.... too old for me  lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl ohh erm thanks


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> pmsl ohh erm thanks



Ha ha ... no problem.... you know i like them young and firm lol


----------



## Steff

lmao well i do now , so did the plasterer turn up hun x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> lmao well i do now , so did the plasterer turn up hun x



yeah but not till about 11.30... F**KER!!! still back again tomorrow though


----------



## Steff

gosh u must make good cup of tea lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> gosh u must make good cup of tea lol



ha ha the f*cker didnt get one today ... couldnt be arsed and i was ill lol 

he's a hound aswell and keeps asking where i go out


----------



## Steff

ooo no not one of them lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ooo no not one of them lol



ha ha yeah and he's a bloody giant lol.... he must be 6"6 at least.. ha ha im only 5"4 so i come up to his knees lol  wish he'd do the plastering and f*ck off ha ha


----------



## mikep1979

hello all!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hello all!!!!



hello mike you ok?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hello mike you ok?



not to bad 

hows you???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> not to bad
> 
> hows you???



Yeah i am alot better now thanks... not so sick  lower levels... yippeee, ive found the perfect cure for my high numbers... just jack up and dont eat... works for me lol.... no hypo's either


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah i am alot better now thanks... not so sick  lower levels... yippeee, ive found the perfect cure for my high numbers... just jack up and dont eat... works for me lol.... no hypo's either



lol well it might not be too good for your body in the long run tho.

so is steffi still around??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well it might not be too good for your body in the long run tho.
> 
> so is steffi still around??



not sure she was before... cant find her now...

think her computer scans about now for an hour though


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> not sure she was before... cant find her now...
> 
> think her computer scans about now for an hour though



ah i see!!! lol still it must be better than my piece of s**t lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ah i see!!! lol still it must be better than my piece of s**t lol



ha ha .. mine scans at 1pm everyday... pain in the arse lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha .. mine scans at 1pm everyday... pain in the arse lol



mine tries to scan then just goes pop. need a new one lol but im to tight to buy one till this one actually goes bang hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> mine tries to scan then just goes pop. need a new one lol but im to tight to buy one till this one actually goes bang hehehehe



you part jewish?? lol  just bloody buy one.... god i'd die if my laptop broke.. i take it everywhere with me  it fits in my bag... just about lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> you part jewish?? lol  just bloody buy one.... god i'd die if my laptop broke.. i take it everywhere with me  it fits in my bag... just about lol



part yank part scouser part jew part.............. im just a heinze variety really!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> part yank part scouser part jew part.............. im just a heinze variety really!!!!!! hehehehehe



yes me too... part GB part Ireland.... what a combination!!!! defo got the irish temper lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes me too... part GB part Ireland.... what a combination!!!! defo got the irish temper lol



nah it takes ages for me to get wound up about anything lol


----------



## Steff

hya pple im back now , scan starts at 9 then i will go in the bath i have acheing feet grr


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hya pple im back now , scan starts at 9 then i will go in the bath i have acheing feet grr



ok i thought scan was now... sorry mike


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ok i thought scan was now... sorry mike



lol i will let you off just this once addict!!!!!!

hello steffi


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i will let you off just this once addict!!!!!!
> 
> hello steffi



SORRY... i thought coz i couldnt find her that the scan had started


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> SORRY... i thought coz i couldnt find her that the scan had started



 back at ya!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> back at ya!!!!! lol



 same to you ... i'd come and kick your arse but your too far away lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> same to you ... i'd come and kick your arse but your too far away lol



*sticks arse out* hehehehehehehe wanna try it???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> *sticks arse out* hehehehehehehe wanna try it???



S & M eh?..... bring it on


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> S & M eh?..... bring it on



hahahahaha why you wanna paddle it to??? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha why you wanna paddle it to??? lol



LOL


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> LOL



hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehehehehe



haha ...

when you back in the uk then mike?


----------



## Steff

rght i cant seem to settle 2night will let pc scan n check my bloods im gulping for breathe for watever reason i dunno, shall endevour to be bk laters xxxx


----------



## Northerner

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehehehehe



Mike, I missed it because you are so prolific, but you are now in an excluusive club of 1 - 2000 posts!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> haha ...
> 
> when you back in the uk then mike?



not till next week lol



steff09 said:


> rght i cant seem to settle 2night will let pc scan n check my bloods im gulping for breathe for watever reason i dunno, shall endevour to be bk laters xxxx



you ok huni???



Northerner said:


> Mike, I missed it because you are so prolific, but you are now in an excluusive club of 1 - 2000 posts!!!



lol ta mate!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> rght i cant seem to settle 2night will let pc scan n check my bloods im gulping for breathe for watever reason i dunno, shall endevour to be bk laters xxxx



You ok steff... let me know later otherwise i'll just worry 

sounds like your'e running highs


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> not till next week lol
> 
> 
> 
> you ok huni???
> 
> 
> 
> lol ta mate!!!!!!



Hey mike you notice any resemblance..... lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey mike you notice any resemblance..... lol



mmmmmmmmmmmmmm beeeerrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm beeeerrrrrrrrrr lol



Hey.. Homer...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey.. Homer...



lol i do love the simpsons tho


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i do love the simpsons tho



yes me too... got a few on dvd and of course i have sky so get plenty lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes me too... got a few on dvd and of course i have sky so get plenty lol



ive got all the box sets of them and i to love to watch them on cable lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> ive got all the box sets of them and i to love to watch them on cable lol



yeah i will watch them again and again... i love moe... hysterical


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah i will watch them again and again... i love moe... hysterical



hahahahaha yeah i love the one where he turns the bar in to uncy moes family feed bag lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha yeah i love the one where he turns the bar in to uncy moes family feed bag lol



ha ha i love the moe and maggie one lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha i love the moe and maggie one lol



hahahahahahaha yeah it is good. and the one where he gets homer to steal his car for the money lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha yeah it is good. and the one where he gets homer to steal his car for the money lol



homer finding the body.... *scream* *scream* lol

or barts twin ha ha... oh i love flanders


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> homer finding the body.... *scream* *scream* lol
> 
> or barts twin ha ha... oh i love flanders



the one where bart breaks his leg is class


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> the one where bart breaks his leg is class



the one where homer is the refuse collection boss.....how does the song go ........cant someone else do it.... etc lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> the one where homer is the refuse collection boss.....how does the song go ........cant someone else do it.... etc lol



its also *the garbage man can!!!!!!*


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> its also *the garbage man can!!!!!!*



the barbage man can... coz he's homer simpson man...

yeah it had u2 in it ...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> the barbage man can... coz he's homer simpson man...
> 
> yeah it had u2 in it ...



hahahahaha yeah sat in moes and if i remember right it bono said cos we show are arses or something like that lol


----------



## mikep1979

right folks im offski

ttfn


----------



## insulinaddict09

YIPPEEE........... Im 5.2 this morning WOO!!!!!!!

Good Morning people.... I hope you are all well on this bl**dy miserable rainy day


----------



## Steff

morning raining here as well


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning raining here as well



Yeah bouncing down here...

you ok today then babe?


----------



## Steff

am now yer had hyper last night for 1 half hours had to go was weird didnt seem to wanna shift i was shattered really takes it out of some one x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> am now yer had hyper last night for 1 half hours had to go was weird didnt seem to wanna shift i was shattered really takes it out of some one x



Yeah i know its horrible.. i was running highs for years... you constantly feel like sh*t  

give me a hypo anyday!!! at least you can be pro-active and do sometthing about it quite quickly... hypers on the other hand are bad unless you can jack up and you know how that doesn't always work... Aka me and my highs!!
Im glad you are feeling better today though... they do really need to sort you out though ... it be long before the weight starts dropping off you... and not in a good way!!! I was a size 4 for years  looking back now i looked like sh*t lol ... the only down side ive found with insulin is that i gained weight, alot of that was the fact that i was feeding my insulin for a long time


----------



## Steff

well got hospital tuesday hun , see whats said then x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> well got hospital tuesday hun , see whats said then x



Well lets hope it all gets sorted out for you and you start to feel better again soon. How long ago did they diagnose you steff?


----------



## mikep1979

good afternoon all 

hows everyone doing today??


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> good afternoon all
> 
> hows everyone doing today??



Fine thanks babe.... hows you?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Fine thanks babe.... hows you?



om ok ta 

been told im not off to japan now so i am able to get a flight home tomorrow


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> om ok ta
> 
> been told im not off to japan now so i am able to get a flight home tomorrow



I wouldnt bother... Costa Del Liverpool... is very wet and miserable and its supposed to be pretty much the same all over the weekend


----------



## mikep1979

yeah but at least i will be home!!!!!! hehehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah but at least i will be home!!!!!! hehehehehehehehe



Oh yeah thats true... why you missing me? lol

Hey mike i need longer to pack up and move before you come around to assasinate me


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh yeah thats true... why you missing me? lol
> 
> Hey mike i need longer to pack up and move before you come around to assasinate me



i always miss you!!!! hehehehehehe

sorry but i will be very promt to get you in my sights and blast you *said in best rainer wolfcastle voice* hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i always miss you!!!! hehehehehehe
> 
> sorry but i will be very promt to get you in my sights and blast you *said in best rainer wolfcastle voice* hehehehehehe



oohhh.... like that is it?....: best watch i dont get you first... i am a predator after all


----------



## mikep1979

oooooooo really!!! a predator you say??? lol *likes the sound of that* hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> oooooooo really!!! a predator you say??? lol *likes the sound of that* hehehehe



Ha ha i bet you do michael...

I do enjoy a good chase... i know what i like and just go for it lol

saying that im supposed to be simmering down the smut at the moment..


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha i bet you do michael...
> 
> I do enjoy a good chase... i know what i like and just go for it lol
> 
> saying that im supposed to be simmering down the smut at the moment..



hehehehehehe well i aint shy to admit to it!!!!

lol yeah the chase is good for us to 

awww and wheres the fun in that???? hahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehe well i aint shy to admit to it!!!!
> 
> lol yeah the chase is good for us to
> 
> awww and wheres the fun in that???? hahahaha



Yes i know but i did promise my little friend 

i do agree the chase is fun ... but not when you do all the chasing... it does get boring when its all one way all the time 

Hey you skulking Bailey?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes i know but i did promise my little friend
> 
> i do agree the chase is fun ... but not when you do all the chasing... it does get boring when its all one way all the time
> 
> Hey you skulking Bailey?



which little friend????

yeah it is if its all one way, but i do love to play the dominant male for most of the chase lol

yeah you not talking bailey???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> which little friend????
> 
> yeah it is if its all one way, but i do love to play the dominant male for most of the chase lol
> 
> yeah you not talking bailey???




Just someone i like talking to 

Yeah a dominant man is ok but its nice to know your own mind and actually 


think about more than shoes and clothes !!!!

I may be blonde but ive still got a brain... well of sorts lol
yes Bailey... you not chatting then?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right people im going... dont feel well at all and now i am being sick 

maybe catch you all later if im not dead lol

see ya xxxx


----------



## Bailey2001

hello kiddies  sorry, yes im being abit rude arent i?

weekend is nearly here...anyone doing owt nice? xxx




insulinaddict09 said:


> Just someone i like talking to
> 
> Yeah a dominant man is ok but its nice to know your own mind and actually
> 
> 
> think about more than shoes and clothes !!!!
> 
> I may be blonde but ive still got a brain... well of sorts lol
> yes Bailey... you not chatting then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Just someone i like talking to
> 
> Yeah a dominant man is ok but its nice to know your own mind and actually
> 
> 
> think about more than shoes and clothes !!!!
> 
> I may be blonde but ive still got a brain... well of sorts lol
> yes Bailey... you not chatting then?



well if you like talking to them and they like talking to you then they should really accept you for who you are and let you do what you like. well thats how i see it anyway

yeah i do like to have a intelligent woman who thinks for herself and thinks about more than the size of my bank balance. but that saying i do like the whole damsel in distress thing to hehehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> hello kiddies  sorry, yes im being abit rude arent i?
> 
> weekend is nearly here...anyone doing owt nice? xxx



flying home!!!!! woooooo hooooooo


----------



## Steff

morning all


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> morning all



afternoon


----------



## Steff

how r u ??


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> how r u ??



great now that im not off to japan and came come home early lol

how you feeling today???


----------



## Steff

yer im ok im just slightly away with fairies 2day


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yer im ok im just slightly away with fairies 2day



lol i bet you are!!!!!

was a little worried about you last night huni


----------



## Steff

ty hun xx im AWAY NOW u have good trip xxxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ty hun xx im AWAY NOW u have good trip xxxx





yeah i will have a good trip. lol usually love the flight home hehehehehe xx


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> yeah i will have a good trip. lol usually love the flight home hehehehehe xx



where are you mike? middle east?


----------



## DiabeticDave

insulinaddict09 said:


> *YIPPEEE........... Im 5.2 this morning WOO!!!!!!!*
> Good Morning people.... I hope you are all well on this bl**dy miserable rainy day




That's still quite tall................


----------



## DiabeticDave

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Yeah bouncing down here...*
> you ok today then babe?



You need a better Bra!!!!!!............


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> That's still quite tall................



Ha ha Dave!!! ... dont dis my height!!!! i am actually 5.4 so i am a giant... in hobbit land lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> You need a better Bra!!!!!!............



Ahem..... the rain was bouncing!!!..... nothing else i'll have you know mister!!!!


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem..... the rain was bouncing!!!..... nothing else i'll have you know mister!!!!



Come on addict! You know you like it


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello people... im back... still sick but not dead yet


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello people... im back... still sick but not dead yet



your levels still high????


----------



## Freddie99

Heya addict, 

How you feeling? High levels?


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> your levels still high????



Hi mike... no not high today... normal levels today!!!, i dont think im used to them this low lol... cant eat a thing even the thought of food is knocking me sick.. havent stopped being sick all bloody day 
ive got ketone sticks that are showing up dark purple??.... i usually use blood ketone strips but have run out of them... bugger!!!
how can you have ketones when your levels are not high?.... is it just " normal " ketosis because i havent eaten for days do you think?.... puzzled


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi mike... no not high today... normal levels today!!!, i dont think im used to them this low lol... cant eat a thing even the thought of food is knocking me sick.. havent stopped being sick all bloody day
> ive got ketone sticks that are showing up dark purple??.... i usually use blood ketone strips but have run out of them... bugger!!!
> how can you have ketones when your levels are not high?.... is it just " normal " ketosis bacause i havent eaten for days do you think?.... puzzled



blimey!!!!! get on the phone to nhs direct!!!!!! you need really to get some advice huni. if your not eating then you need to compensate with something sugary so you can still take your insulin. sounds like dka to me, but id either got to hospital/walk in centre or call nhs direct.


----------



## Freddie99

I'd echo what Mike has said. Check them again, call NHS direct and get yourself to a hospital if that's the advice they give or if that's what makes you feel safer.


----------



## sofaraway

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi mike... no not high today... normal levels today!!!, i dont think im used to them this low lol... cant eat a thing even the thought of food is knocking me sick.. havent stopped being sick all bloody day
> ive got ketone sticks that are showing up dark purple??.... i usually use blood ketone strips but have run out of them... bugger!!!
> how can you have ketones when your levels are not high?.... is it just " normal " ketosis because i havent eaten for days do you think?.... puzzled



it might be normal ketosis as your levels are not high. But if you are not able to eat and are throwing up then you are likely to be dehydrated. You could probably do with some IV fluids/insulin to flush those ketones through. I would advise seeking medical help.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> blimey!!!!! get on the phone to nhs direct!!!!!! you need really to get some advice huni. if your not eating then you need to compensate with something sugary so you can still take your insulin. sounds like dka to me, but id either got to hospital/walk in centre or call nhs direct.



I am still taking small doses of insulin during the day which is why im not running highs...
It cant be DKA as iam not running highs 
i dont really get the test strips ... is that high ketones?? im only used to using the blood ones


----------



## Freddie99

There should be some form of colour comparison chart on the tub of urine ketostick things. You need to compair the colours pretty quickly. The higher the reading (this'll be on the colour comparison chart) the more ketones there are. Call NHS direct.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I'd echo what Mike has said. Check them again, call NHS direct and get yourself to a hospital if that's the advice they give or if that's what makes you feel safer.



Oh hi Tom didnt see you there... hope you are ok ?

hey i'll be ok.. im tougher than i look lol.... as for hospital... like f*ck lol 

its probably just a bug... im still jacking up and trying to drink water so i'll be fine.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I am still taking small doses of insulin during the day which is why im not running highs...
> It cant be DKA as iam not running highs
> i dont really get the test strips ... is that high ketones?? im only used to using the blood ones



on the side of the tub is a colour scale to show the amount of ketones in your urine. i would tho get yourself on the phone to nhs direct tho. best to be safe than sorry


----------



## sofaraway

insulinaddict09 said:


> I am still taking small doses of insulin during the day which is why im not running highs...
> It cant be DKA as iam not running highs
> i dont really get the test strips ... is that high ketones?? im only used to using the blood ones



I've known people to be in DKA with levels of 14, so doesn't have to be like HI off the meter. 

I'm not sure because as don't use ketone strips, but if it's turned colour then thats positive and if it's dark thats gonna be really positive. 

please seek some advice, NHSdirect is a good idea as has already been mentioned if you can't get to A&E


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh hi Tom didnt see you there... hope you are ok ?
> 
> hey i'll be ok.. im tougher than i look lol.... as for hospital... like f*ck lol
> 
> its probably just a bug... im still jacking up and trying to drink water so i'll be fine.



I'm here, avoiding that thing called work lol. How often are you checking and correcting your blood sugars? When that sort of thing happens to me I tend to leave about an hour or two between checking and correcting. That's because it's roughly how long it takes (in my case) for insulin to kick in. Keep taking on the fluids. Might I suggest something like lucozade to keep up the glucose (you'd have to carb count for this) and the ions?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> There should be some form of colour comparison chart on the tub of urine ketostick things. You need to compair the colours pretty quickly. The higher the reading (this'll be on the colour comparison chart) the more ketones there are. Call NHS direct.



Right ive checked the side of the carton, its the darkest colour on the scale

which means jack to me as i only know where i am with blood ketones grrrr


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Right ive checked the side of the carton, its the darkest colour on the scale
> 
> which means jack to me as i only know where i am with blood ketones grrrr



Call NHS direct now. Don't f*ck about.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sofaraway said:


> I've known people to be in DKA with levels of 14, so doesn't have to be like HI off the meter.
> 
> I'm not sure because as don't use ketone strips, but if it's turned colour then thats positive and if it's dark thats gonna be really positive.
> 
> please seek some advice, NHSdirect is a good idea as has already been mentioned if you can't get to A&E



Ok thanks for that .. if i still feel like s*it later i'll phone or go to the walk-in.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Right ive checked the side of the carton, its the darkest colour on the scale
> 
> which means jack to me as i only know where i am with blood ketones grrrr



you need to get advice now as if its the darkest colour it means that you have loads of ketones.

get on the phone and call nhs direct please addict.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right im going people ... catch you later xx


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> you need to get advice now as if its the darkest colour it means that you have loads of ketones.
> 
> get on the phone and call nhs direct please addict.



Exactly. This can't wait. Stop f*cking about and call them now. Better to get treatment (if it's needed and my guess is that it probably will be) sooner rather than later.


----------



## mikep1979

hello all 

how y'all doing???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hello all
> 
> how y'all doing???



 Hi mike.... hope you are ok... are you back in rainy L-pool now?


hello everyone else!!!.... i hope you are all ok......


----------



## Freddie99

Hello all!

I'm ok. Just snowed under with work at the moment. How's everyone?


----------



## Northerner

Hi Tom, 

Very quiet in here today! How many weeks left to go with the exams? When I went to uni I did 90% of my degree exams in a two week period at the end of four years! Ludicrous!


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Very quiet in here today! How many weeks left to go with the exams? When I went to uni I did 90% of my degree exams in a two week period at the end of four years! Ludicrous!



My first exam is on the first of June. I finish on the seventeenth. So basically my exams last a little over three weeks. You work in IT Northerner? I just need an opion on some anti virus software, it's called Avast. Any opinions?


----------



## Northerner

Hadn't heard of Avast, I must admit. Most of my IT career has been on mainframes, not pc's - and it's not actually possible to put a virus on the machine I work on (IBM Series I aka Series I5, aka AS/400 - they keep changing the bloomin' name, which means I never know what to put on my CV!)

I used Norton anti virus for a while, but it's expensive and useless - it actually compromises your pc's performance unless you've got a top-of-the-range machine! After a lot of recommendations I now use AVG anti virus - it's free and works fine, so that's what I'd recommend! But, maybe Avast is better, I don't know.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Hadn't heard of Avast, I must admit. Most of my IT career has been on mainframes, not pc's - and it's not actually possible to put a virus on the machine I work on (IBM Series I aka Series I5, aka AS/400 - they keep changing the bloomin' name, which means I never know what to put on my CV!)
> 
> I used Norton anti virus for a while, but it's expensive and useless - it actually compromises your pc's performance unless you've got a top-of-the-range machine! After a lot of recommendations I now use AVG anti virus - it's free and works fine, so that's what I'd recommend! But, maybe Avast is better, I don't know.



Hey... i use AVG anti virus... its brilliant..


----------



## Vanessa

AVG for me too


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey... i use AVG anti virus... its brilliant..



I looked up Avast and AVG in wikipaedia - apparently they're both Czech - hadn't realised that! Wonder what it is about the Czechs?


----------



## Vanessa

Perhaps they like Czech-ing the posts?

We have had one irritation with AVG - like many companies seem to the call centre support does not necessarily read the full detail of an e-mail and gives a standard response to an interpretation of your query.  Lead to some muttering and irritation from husband - and he doesn't have the excuse of diabetes for his irritability!


----------



## mikep1979

the reason the centre's give a response to email in that way is due to the fact they will use an algorythym (thinks its the right spelling) which picks out key words from the email and then finds the most suitable response for it and auto generates and senns this. so it isnt a human who answers it. i had this problem with bt for ages and decided after 5 weeks and no internet (even called them about 12 times a week to pester them) i cancelled it and moved over to cable.

avg is the best for not tying up space on your computer but the only downfall with the free versions is they dont actually remove the virusus when you clear the vault. the free versions are to wet you appetite only.


----------



## angel30eyes

Anybody about, having major crappy day and could do with cheering up


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Anybody about, having major crappy day and could do with cheering up



hi babe im here lurking ... whats up?


----------



## angel30eyes

Was due in hospital today and when i got there they were putting me in a ward full of old dying people who were wondering about crapping n peeing everywhere and i freaked and walked out, I had my two little kids with me and my youngest was in a worse state than me and now I feel like I was stupid for leaving as need the procedure done but I have a major fear of death and old people as when i was 17 in hospital they put me in a ward full of old people, mostly men who were dying and 2 died and 1 tried getting in my bed and another came over and peed all over the floor and at 17 it kinda messed me up a bit, anyway rant over, thanks for listening


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Was due in hospital today and when i got there they were putting me in a ward full of old dying people who were wondering about crapping n peeing everywhere and i freaked and walked out, I had my two little kids with me and my youngest was in a worse state than me and now I feel like I was stupid for leaving as need the procedure done but I have a major fear of death and old people as when i was 17 in hospital they put me in a ward full of old people, mostly men who were dying and 2 died and 1 tried getting in my bed and another came over and peed all over the floor and at 17 it kinda messed me up a bit, anyway rant over, thanks for listening



Wow... yeah not a good day by the sounds of it!!

poor you.. did you ask if they could move you on to a different ward or side room?... i probably would of done the same thing in all honesty though.
will they rebook the procedure.. if your health depends on it you should really get it done.. will they let someone stay with you so that your'e not on your own with all the oldies?... i'd get a friend to stay.. especially if it was a day case and i'd be abit out of it for a while


----------



## mikep1979

Howdy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> Howdy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo



lol not stoppin on much longer as i need a shower and bed. only got in this mornin at stupid o'clock so im bloody shattered hehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol not stoppin on much longer as i need a shower and bed. only got in this mornin at stupid o'clock so im bloody shattered hehehe



boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just me the insomniac on my own again sob sob


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just me the insomniac on my own again sob sob



lol yeah i know im boring!!!!!! but heck i stink and im tired hehehehe


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just me the insomniac on my own again sob sob


Insomniac as well? Me too. OK perhaps I drink too much Pepsi Max but how on earth can I spend 2-3 hours in bed without falling asleep then checking my clock thinking its been 30 mins? 

I seem to have this ability to feel tired so I get into bed. Then I promptly don't feel tired anymore.


----------



## mikep1979

MarcLister said:


> Insomniac as well? Me too. OK perhaps I drink too much Pepsi Max but how on earth can I spend 2-3 hours in bed without falling asleep then checking my clock thinking its been 30 mins?
> 
> I seem to have this ability to feel tired so I get into bed. Then I promptly don't feel tired anymore.



lol i used to have the same problem. got told it was my body clock going out of sync and that it would sort its self out.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah i know im boring!!!!!! but heck i stink and im tired hehehehe



oh ok i'll let you off then... night 

catch you tomorrow x


----------



## mikep1979

right folks im off to bed.

night night 

p.s addict i will be around for you tomorrow night hehehehe.

whats your address again????? hahahahahahha


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Insomniac as well? Me too. OK perhaps I drink too much Pepsi Max but how on earth can I spend 2-3 hours in bed without falling asleep then checking my clock thinking its been 30 mins?
> 
> I seem to have this ability to feel tired so I get into bed. Then I promptly don't feel tired anymore.



hey hi marc you made it then


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> right folks im off to bed.
> 
> night night
> 
> p.s addict i will be around for you tomorrow night hehehehe.
> 
> whats your address again????? hahahahahahha



ha ha ok night babe


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey hi marc you made it then


I did indeed. Pretty good at navigating me.

As for one-liners, how do you like this? This is based on a real story.

Was at the cinema in Milton Keynes watching the Dark Knight with Mum and baby brother. Came out afterwards and in front of me was a bloke in a skirt.

I said to my Mum, "You see the bloke in the skirt?"

"Yes", she says.

"Sarong thing to be wearing", I told her. 

Honest to God I made that up on the spot and my Mum loved it. I really should ask the Sun newspaper for a job as their chief headline and pun writer.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> I did indeed. Pretty good at navigating me.
> 
> As for one-liners, how do you like this? This is based on a real story.
> 
> Was at the cinema in Milton Keynes watching the Dark Knight with Mum and baby brother. Came out afterwards and in front of me was a bloke in a skirt.
> 
> I said to my Mum, "You see the bloke in the skirt?"
> 
> "Yes", she says.
> 
> "Sarong thing to be wearing", I told her.
> 
> Honest to God I made that up on the spot and my Mum loved it. I really should ask the Sun newspaper for a job as their chief headline and pun writer.




ha ha .. very good  we just basically chat rubbish in here and have a laugh about anything... or sometimes just have a bloody moan 
hey so a fellow insomniac then... welcome


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha .. very good  we just basically chat rubbish in here and have a laugh about anything... or sometimes just have a bloody moan
> hey so a fellow insomniac then... welcome


Thank you. That was my first public performance of the best joke I've ever come up with.

Complete and utter rubbish then? My kind of place.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Thank you. That was my first public performance of the best joke I've ever come up with.
> 
> Complete and utter rubbish then? My kind of place.



ha ha yes.. welcome to the mad house 

hey well done on the job marc 

so have you always been an insomniac or just recently...


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes.. welcome to the mad house
> 
> hey well done on the job marc
> 
> so have you always been an insomniac or just recently...


Years and years. Just haven't been able to get to sleep. If I go to bed I know it'll be a few hours before I actually nod off. I don't wake in the night but I do wake up early sometimes. I think perhaps I'm not as tired as I need to be in order for my body to want to sleep.

I remember a few weeks ago I was up early on a Sunday morning before the Chinese GP. Went to bed at 2am I think. Was up at 8am I think to watch the GP. Near the end I was practially falling asleep every few seconds and had to wake up constantly so I wouldn't miss the rest of the GP. After that I went straight to bed for some kip and got 4 hours sleep I reckon.

Would really like to sort my insomnia out, if at all possible, so I can try and get to sleep within a decent timescale from when I get into bed.


----------



## insulinaddict09

well my insomnia started afew months ago ... i can be exhaused all day but go to bed and lay awake for hours and hours. I usually go to bed at about 3am and am up again by 7 at the latest. Thats how ive seen that you keep weird hours like me!! everyone else is asleep lol


----------



## MarcLister

When I was at Uni I could easily go a day or two without sleep. I'd try for a few hours but just wouldn't feel tired so I'd get out of bed and go back on the computer.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> When I was at Uni I could easily go a day or two without sleep. I'd try for a few hours but just wouldn't feel tired so I'd get out of bed and go back on the computer.



lol.. welcome to my world.. hey its nice to have someone to chat to who knows what its like


----------



## MarcLister

Amen. I hate how I can spend hours in bed without falling asleep or even feeling tired.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Amen. I hate how I can spend hours in bed without falling asleep or even feeling tired.



ha ha well said!!.... Morning Marc... when you get up!!!

hope you managed to sleep after i left you this morning 

chat to you later..


----------



## insulinaddict09

Morning everyone else ... i hope you are all well today 

raining here again!!!


----------



## mikep1979

morning addict. how are you today???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> morning addict. how are you today???



hi babe.. yeah im fine today thanks 

hey what have you done to the weather!!! rain again 

just a bit tired today.. up chatting to Marc till 3.30 this morning and up again before 7am 

what you up to today then... much?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi babe.. yeah im fine today thanks
> 
> hey what have you done to the weather!!! rain again
> 
> just a bit tired today.. up chatting to Marc till 3.30 am this morning and up again before 7am
> 
> what you up to today then... much?



lol its not raining in town!!!!! just overcast.

lol well i would be tired if i was up that late then got up that early!!!!

gotta go to st helens to take a router back cos its shite. so im exchanging it for a new printer lol. so what you up to today???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol its not raining in town!!!!! just overcast.
> 
> lol well i would be tired if i was up that late then got up that early!!!!
> 
> gotta go to st helens to take a router back cos its shite. so im exchanging it for a new printer lol. so what you up to today???



hey.. its been bouncing down here all night / morning.. just stopped now.

yes well i dont sleep well so im always about early lol

what router is it?... mines a netgear one. 

builders again today


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey.. its been bouncing down here all night / morning.. just stopped now.
> 
> yes well i dont sleep well so im always about early lol
> 
> what router is it?... mines a netgear one.
> 
> builders again today



it was pissin down last night but has stopped now.

i just lay down normally and im asleep lol

belkin wireless router for cable modems. shite so i called cable yesterday and they are doing me one for ?40 when the one i bought was the cheapest one they did for cable connections at ?60.

lol i hate builders so i do it all myself hehehehe

right just off to drop the kids at school. be back in about 20 mins or so


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> it was pissin down last night but has stopped now.
> 
> i just lay down normally and im asleep lol
> 
> belkin wireless router for cable modems. shite so i called cable yesterday and they are doing me one for ?40 when the one i bought was the cheapest one they did for cable connections at ?60.
> 
> lol i hate builders so i do it all myself hehehehe
> 
> right just off to drop the kids at school. be back in about 20 mins or so



ok see you in abit


----------



## mikep1979

i is back!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i is back!!!!! lol



I know!!! im following you


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know!!! im following you



so its you in the crap purple fiesta that was behind me all the way to school???? ta for nearly rear ending my lovely car!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> so its you in the crap purple fiesta that was behind me all the way to school???? ta for nearly rear ending my lovely car!!!!! hehehehehe



Oh yeah sorry about that... i got abit distracted for a minute...

i'll be more careful next time  

i'll follow from a safer distance...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh yeah sorry about that... i got abit distracted for a minute...
> 
> i'll be more careful next time
> 
> i'll follow from a safer distance...



lol make sure you do!!!!!!! i love my car!!!! (well its the otherhalfs car really lol. but i did buy it!!!!!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol make sure you do!!!!!!! i love my car!!!! (well its the otherhalfs car really lol. but i did buy it!!!!!)



oh ok then... im just new to this stalking lark  maybe you can give me a few pointers....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh ok then... im just new to this stalking lark  maybe you can give me a few pointers....



sorry i have never been a stalker.

always been the stalkie  hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sorry i have never been a stalker.
> 
> always been the stalkie  hehehehehehe



oh yeah... you stopped stalking me now then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh yeah... you stopped stalking me now then?



i never was stalking you hehehehehe just hunting you down lol.

anyways im gonna move on. got a lot of paperwork to sort out lol.

laters


----------



## Bailey2001

mornings


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i never was stalking you hehehehehe just hunting you down lol.
> 
> anyways im gonna move on. got a lot of paperwork to sort out lol.
> 
> laters



ok mike see you later 

happy hunting


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> mornings



Hiya babe... coaxed you out of hiding then


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hiya babe... coaxed you out of hiding then



you certainly did  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> you certainly did  x



wooo im goooood lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> wooo im goooood lol



thats what ive heard


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> thats what ive heard



Oh... have you now  my secret is out... bugger...


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh... have you now  my secret is out... bugger...



no secrets on this forum  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> no secrets on this forum  lol



oh well... ive been caught then...

dont worry i'll be gentle lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh well... ive been caught then...
> 
> dont worry i'll be gentle lol



lol yes, please be...im only 24 stones....


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> lol yes, please be...im only 24 stones....



ha ha ok.. liar


----------



## Steff

hi addict i have left well not officailly but i will just pop on now and again see if anything new to read etc etc x


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> hi addict i have left well not officailly but i will just pop on now and again see if anything new to read etc etc x



aww why u leaving?


----------



## Steff

no 1 particular reason  i just did not wanna create a big fuss in a thread or anything .


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> no 1 particular reason  i just did not wanna create a big fuss in a thread or anything .




well i for one will miss ya and hope you are ok  x


----------



## Steff

aww thank you but i wont leave totally just take a step back , you will still see my ugly mug around x


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> aww thank you but i wont leave totally just take a step back , you will still see my ugly mug around x




awww you arent ugly! xxx


----------



## Steff

*blush* lol ty

right well addict if u see mike on or whoever i have left him mail kk

bye x x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> *blush* lol ty
> 
> right well addict if u see mike on or whoever i have left him mail kk
> 
> bye x x



okies babe.. ive pmed you what i want to say xxx


----------



## Bailey2001

i am dancing to Basshunter in my underpants..just thought id share that


----------



## MarcLister

Sup all. I'm all wide awake now. And probably will be until 3am.


----------



## Northerner

Bailey2001 said:


> i am dancing to Basshunter in my underpants..just thought id share that



I do wish you hadn't...


----------



## Bailey2001

Northerner said:


> I do wish you hadn't...



Soz northerner  although i suppose now ive done some exercise ill become all hypo etc! 

been reading the info on exercise and bsl...all interesting and all something that goes over my head at the moment!

hope u are well?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i am dancing to Basshunter in my underpants..just thought id share that



ha ha ..which song?.... that is shameful phil lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Sup all. I'm all wide awake now. And probably will be until 3am.



ha ha ... hi Marc.. what time did you sleep this morning?

Hey i told you not to sleep all day!!! you wait till you start work....

i was up before 7 this morning  so about 3 1/2 hours 

chat to you later


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ..which song?.... that is shameful phil lol



its off the album...song is called I will walk on water or something..im gonna get sacked at this rate!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> its off the album...song is called I will walk on water or something..im gonna get sacked at this rate!



yes i know the one  dancing in the office.. you are such a happy little soul lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ..which song?.... that is shameful phil lol





insulinaddict09 said:


> yes i know the one  dancing in the office.. you are such a happy little soul lol



but inside im crying so much..boohooo xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> but inside im crying so much..boohooo xx



Aww poor you  cheer up !!!


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Aww poor you  cheer up !!!




awww im not too bad, honest


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> awww im not too bad, honest




Aww... you sure you're ok?

dont be sad... lifes too short!!!


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Aww... you sure you're ok?
> 
> dont be sad... lifes too short!!!




its the shortness im worried about!!!! lol no im fine honest


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ... hi Marc.. what time did you sleep this morning?
> 
> Hey i told you not to sleep all day!!! you wait till you start work....
> 
> i was up before 7 this morning  so about 3 1/2 hours
> 
> chat to you later


Er I got up at 1.10pm today. Was 'awake' for a while from 12 I think.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> its the shortness im worried about!!!! lol no im fine honest



ha ha sorry... i forgot about your impending death  only joking... you dont need your will yet lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha sorry... i forgot about your impending death  only joking... you dont need your will yet lol



lol had one years....

although to be fair that was just me being a good dad!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> lol had one years....
> 
> although to be fair that was just me being a good dad!




Oh ok thats ok then lol... thats a good reason to have one ..


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Er I got up at 1.10pm today. Was 'awake' for a while from 12 I think.



Oh ok then  what time did you sleep in the end ... long after we finished talking? [that was 3.30]
lets hope we get an earlier night tonight then... im not betting on it though lol
the more tired i am the less i sleep... dont know why though lol


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ok then  what time did you sleep in the end ... long after we finished talking? [that was 3.30]
> lets hope we get an earlier night tonight then... im not betting on it though lol
> the more tired i am the less i sleep... dont know why though lol


Hmm I think it was a while after actually. Even when I go to bed at 3.30/4am in the morning I don't nod off quickly.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Hmm I think it was a while after actually. Even when I go to bed at 3.30/4am in the morning I don't nod off quickly.



i know what you mean... i envy people who just go to bed and are asleep in minutes... its not fair lol it takes me ages to drop off... i might try meds if im still like this in a few weeks...


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> i know what you mean... i envy people who just go to bed and are asleep in minutes... its not fair lol it takes me ages to drop off... i might try meds if im still like this in a few weeks...


I know exactly what you mean. Do you read the Radio Times? A few years ago they had an interview at the back of the issue with a woman who said when her head hit the pillow she was asleep. Needless to say I was very angry at this shocking and disgusting content the Radio Times was peddling!! 

I've tried some sleeping tablets but nothing really seems to work for me. I think I need to work out what's keeping me awake and then try and fix that.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Do you read the Radio Times? A few years ago they had an interview at the back of the issue with a woman who said when her head hit the pillow she was asleep. Needless to say I was very angry at this shocking and disgusting content the Radio Times was peddling!!
> 
> I've tried some sleeping tablets but nothing really seems to work for me. I think I need to work out what's keeping me awake and then try and fix that.



Oh no i didnt see that..  I tend to just start thinking when i stop doing things so when i go to bed my mind starts working overtime and wont switch off... so annoying. i tend to then get up and go on the internet or do all the house work lol.. my neighbours are used to hearing my hoover at 3am lol
Oh i might swerve the meds then if they are useless..


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh no i didnt see that..  I tend to just start thinking when i stop doing things so when i go to bed my mind starts working overtime and wont switch off... so annoying. i tend to then get up and go on the internet or do all the house work lol.. my neighbours are used to hearing my hoover at 3am lol


Interesting that. I'm the same. I just can't stop thinking about things. Not in a worrying/stressing out way but just my brain thinks of something then I think of something connected to that and we're off! 

After a few hours I either get my hearing aids back in and listen to some music on my iPod or get back on the computer.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh i might swerve the meds then if they are useless..


They might work for you.


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!

How are things?


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Interesting that. I'm the same. I just can't stop thinking about things. Not in a worrying/stressing out way but just my brain thinks of something then I think of something connected to that and we're off!
> 
> After a few hours I either get my hearing aids back in and listen to some music on my iPod or get back on the computer.
> 
> They might work for you.



Hey thanks for that.. i will see how it goes i think  I dont really like taking meds..well apart from insulin obviously.
Yes thats what i'm like i start thinking about one thing and go on from there lol. Lets hope when you start your new job things settle down for you and you get some sleep.. heres hoping!!!
I dont tend to stress or worry over things either so im not sure why i only sleep 4 hours max a night ...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Where is everyone??..... it's a ghost town...


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Where is everyone??..... it's a ghost town...



Hello addict, 

I'm here! But I'll be gone at nine to watch Ashes To Ashes but I should be back after that.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Where is everyone??..... it's a ghost town...



Hi hun 

I am here, just been sorting Nathan out.
How your day been?

Heidi


----------



## angel30eyes

Hi, me here too, just finished my sweet n sour chicken


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> 
> I am here, just been sorting Nathan out.
> How your day been?
> 
> Heidi



Hi babe.. yes a good day thank you  I hope you and Nathan have had a good day? Doe's he finish school this week for half term? most of the schools here end on friday for a week. How are you doing with levels today?.. mine have not been above 7 even after eating which is a miracle for me!! im usually hovering in the 20's ha ha .
How are you doing in yourself then babe... it must be so hard for you at times.

Anne-Marie x


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Hi, me here too, just finished my sweet n sour chicken



Hi Angel... i hope you are having a better day today?


----------



## angel30eyes

Yeah feeling much better, been in a lot of pain today, sugars in the 20's with 2 ketones but am much better this evening


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi babe.. yes a good day thank you  I hope you and Nathan have had a good day? Doe's he finish school this week for half term? most of the schools here end on friday for a week. How are you doing with levels today?.. mine have not been above 7 even after eating which is a miracle for me!! im usually hovering in the 20's ha ha .
> How are you doing in yourself then babe... it must be so hard for you at times.
> 
> Anne-Marie x



Hiya hun,

Glad you had good day, wow those levels mint
Yeah he finishes friday for a week, he got his week sorted... XBOX Live.. He loves it..theres a nide lile crew on there..plays with gamers from all over on it.. a couple from america as well..one is diabetic as well..so they have little cracks.
His levels really high today, and he felt like crap, had trace ketones before, but gone now..yesss..thought we were in for a bumpy ride..
yeah I ok thanks hun, its all head battering stuff at times, but gotta keep smiling
 Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Yeah feeling much better, been in a lot of pain today, sugars in the 20's with 2 ketones but am much better this evening



Oh sorry to hear that you are having a bad day today Angel 

Have you corrected to bring your levels down?... all i seemed to do the other day was correct and it did no good then late on in the evening i dropped from the 20's to 2's in an hour so went hypo !!
Did you manage to re book your op? Keep an eye on those Ketones though wont you babe.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hiya hun,
> 
> Glad you had good day, wow those levels mint
> Yeah he finishes friday for a week, he got his week sorted... XBOX Live.. He loves it..theres a nide lile crew on there..plays with gamers from all over on it.. a couple from america as well..one is diabetic as well..so they have little cracks.
> His levels really high today, and he felt like crap, had trace ketones before, but gone now..yesss..thought we were in for a bumpy ride..
> yeah I ok thanks hun, its all head battering stuff at times, but gotta keep smiling
> Heidi



I m glad he seems to be getting on with things... he still needs to be a teenager as well as a diabetic, just wait till he starts noticing girls..lol.. this will seem like a walk in the park  Any idea what has sent him high?.. sometimes the highs seem to come from no where for no apparent reason 
Yes babe... keep smiling...life is what you make it!!!


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> I m glad he seems to be getting on with things... he still needs to be a teenager as well as a diabetic, just wait till he starts noticing girls..lol.. this will seem like a walk in the park  Any idea what has sent him high?.. sometimes the highs seem to come from no where for no apparent reason
> Yes babe... keep smiling...life is what you make it!!!



OMG...dreading that bit..Better start training him then he wont be classed as a jerk..lol.
Have'nt a clue why high today.. pretty sure it hormone related.. hope he not be chasing them girls round at school...haha
Totally right life is what you make it... and it ain't a dress rehearsal


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh sorry to hear that you are having a bad day today Angel
> 
> Have you corrected to bring your levels down?... all i seemed to do the other day was correct and it did no good then late on in the evening i dropped from the 20's to 2's in an hour so went hypo !!
> Did you manage to re book your op? Keep an eye on those Ketones though wont you babe.



Yeah i over correct too but doing ok today, hate it when the pain gives me grief but i cope much better than a few month ago


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> OMG...dreading that bit..Better start training him then he wont be classed as a jerk..lol.
> Have'nt a clue why high today.. pretty sure it hormone related.. hope he not be chasing them girls round at school...haha
> Totally right life is what you make it... and it ain't a dress rehearsal



Ha ha.. well if he is chasing the girls then i wouldnt worry too much... it would just prove he's getting back to normal. You could have a point with the hormones... im pretty sure they play a part in high levels sometimes  Do you have other children or just Nathan? i'm not sure if you have previously said


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Yeah i over correct too but doing ok today, hate it when the pain gives me grief but i cope much better than a few month ago



Do you get alot of pain then Angel?... is it Neuropathy 

I dont think i could cope with any level of pain for any amount of time so i admire you  how many children do you have?


----------



## sasha1

No just Nathan, he makes up for several, he spoilt rotten too in the right way though.
Oh he deffo likes the ladeez does Nath, a right little charmer, best of it is though they like him too, especially the older ones..all the lunchtime supervisors want to take him home


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> No just Nathan, he makes up for several, he spoilt rotten too in the right way though.
> Oh he deffo likes the ladeez does Nath, a right little charmer, best of it is though they like him too, especially the older ones..all the lunchtime supervisors want to take him home



ahh... thats lovely  a little charmer eh?...plenty of future girlfriends for him and worry for you then


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Do you get alot of pain then Angel?... is it Neuropathy
> 
> I dont think i could cope with any level of pain for any amount of time so i admire you  how many children do you have?



I have UC, osteo arthritis in both knees due to 14 yrs of steroids, benign joint hypermobility syndrome and the pain was easing off but the last coupla days has been murder, I am 36 and have 3 children, 17, 12 and 10


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all,

How are things?


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> I have UC, osteo arthritis in both knees due to 14 yrs of steroids, benign joint hypermobility syndrome and the pain was easing off but the last coupla days has been murder, I am 36 and have 3 children, 17, 12 and 10



Wow... you have got a lot to cope with then   and three children!! I dont think i would cope at all... well done


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all,
> 
> How are things?



Hello.. hope you are well today.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello.. hope you are well today.



Not doing too bad today. Had two hypos. God I need to learn to carb count so I can get this shit sorted out. Pissed off really that I was hypo twice. Had a good patch without any for a few days. Though on the upside I don't think my hypos are due to my basal which I've finally got sorted now


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Not doing too bad today. Had two hypos. God I need to learn to carb count so I can get this shit sorted out. Pissed off really that I was hypo twice. Had a good patch without any for a few days. Though on the upside I don't think my hypos are due to my basal which I've finally got sorted now



Sorry to hear you have had problems today.


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wow... you have got a lot to cope with then   and three children!! I dont think i would cope at all... well done



You have to cope, my eldest is no longer at home and my youngest 2 are disabled, as long as you laugh and try to have fun in life you put up with the crap things


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> You have to cope, my eldest is no longer at home and my youngest 2 are disabled, as long as you laugh and try to have fun in life you put up with the crap things



Yes that is very true!! you have to look at the positive things in life not just the negatives!!


----------



## MarcLister

Tom Hreben said:


> Not doing too bad today. Had two hypos. God I need to learn to carb count so I can get this shit sorted out. Pissed off really that I was hypo twice. Had a good patch without any for a few days. Though on the upside I don't think my hypos are due to my basal which I've finally got sorted now


I like carb counting.  Still have too many hypos suggesting perhaps my basal is still too high. Also I reckon I'm honeymooning. I started in 8 units of Novorapid for breakfast. Now I take 2 for the same stuff.

Was on 12 units of Levemir but my consultant suggested dropping it to 10. Its a little better but I tried 9 last night. Still had a hypo today but I was up in the loft exterting myself so I might try 9 units for a while longer and see if I need to drop to 8.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> I like carb counting.  Still have too many hypos suggesting perhaps my basal is still too high. Also I reckon I'm honeymooning. I started in 8 units of Novorapid for breakfast. Now I take 2 for the same stuff.
> 
> Was on 12 units of Levemir but my consultant suggested dropping it to 10. Its a little better but I tried 9 last night. Still had a hypo today but I was up in the loft exterting myself so I might try 9 units for a while longer and see if I need to drop to 8.



I really need to learn to carb count!!! i could actually eat some then


----------



## Freddie99

I'm on 11 units levemir in the morning and 28 in the evening. Things are better. I wonder if I could drop the evening levemir a little more. Carb counting is very good apparently, that'd mean I'd be able to get doses near as I could to what they should be.


----------



## katie

What do you guys do instead of carb counting??


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> What do you guys do instead of carb counting??



I dont eat carbs.. maybe the odd slice of toast once a week, if that.


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> I dont eat carbs.. maybe the odd slice of toast once a week, if that.



how do you decide how much insulin to take?

(i wish i could stop myself eating carbs lol)


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> how do you decide how much insulin to take?
> 
> (i wish i could stp myself eating carbs lol)



I basically just guess lol  im getting pretty good at it now ... not been over 7 today even after eating  I do tend to stick to the same type of food and i know how it effects me.. i also only eat a small amount now i'm not feeding my insulin!!


----------



## katie

well if your levels are good you are probably accidentally carb counting lol.  if you looked at the amount of carbs in your meals and then looked at the amount of insulin u are taking, im sure they'd be some sort of ratio youve worked out by guessing


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> well if your levels are good you are probably accidentally card counting lol.  if you looked at the amount of carbs in your meals and then looked at the amount of insulin u are taking, im sure they'd be some sort of ratio youve worked out by guessing



Yes maybe  i'll start checking that...


----------



## MarcLister

katie said:


> well if your levels are good you are probably accidentally carb counting lol.  if you looked at the amount of carbs in your meals and then looked at the amount of insulin u are taking, im sure they'd be some sort of ratio youve worked out by guessing





insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes maybe  i'll start checking that...


Yeah I've worked out a 1 unit of insulin to 15g of carbohydrates works well for me.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Yeah I've worked out a 1 unit of insulin to 15g of carbohydrates works well for me.



Hi Marc.. hope you are ok?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*good morning!!*

hi everyone...i hope you are all well today


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi everyone...i hope you are all well today



Morning hun
How you doing?? Did you sleep any better last night??
Heidi


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi everyone...i hope you are all well today



Sadly not. I managed a nice hypo at three am and as a result my blood sugar at 7 am was 18. Fuck this, I think I need to reduyce my basal again.


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Morning hun
> How you doing?? Did you sleep any better last night??
> Heidi



Hi babe.. not much sleep again lastnight i'm afraid... went to bed at 4am and was up at 6am hypo...
not the best start to the day!! ha ha ... oh well i'll still keep smiling 
I hope you and Nathan are well today babe

xx Anne-Marie xx


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi babe.. not much sleep again lastnight i'm afraid... went to bed at 4am and was up at 6am hypo...
> not the best start to the day!! ha ha ... oh well i'll still keep smiling
> I hope you and Nathan are well today babe
> 
> xx Anne-Marie xx



6 am hypo beats a 3 am hypo I think.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> 6 am hypo beats a 3 am hypo I think.



Ha ha .... maybe... but ive just bettered that and hit the deck in tesco!!! ouch


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .... maybe... but ive just bettered that and hit the deck in tesco!!! ouch



glad to see you on here, safe and sound x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> glad to see you on here, safe and sound x



Ha ha yes.. just about lol  Abit bruised and battered but still here lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha yes.. just about lol  Abit bruised and battered but still here lol



and you are going to be around for a long long time! x


----------



## sasha1

Hi all,
Just out of interest, on the not sleeping and having night time hypo's, are you on Lantus or Levemir? Nathan been on Lantus for nearly 12mths, before that he was on Levemir. He's having more trouble sleeping and hypo at 3am. A friend was also experiencing similar problems to you, she been type 1 for 36ys since 8mth old, last year she was taken off pork insulin and put on Lantus/Humalog, she had no end of problems and now been pit back on pork.
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> Just out of interest, on the not sleeping and having night time hypo's, are you on Lantus or Levemir? Nathan been on Lantus for nearly 12mths, before that he was on Levemir. He's having more trouble sleeping and hypo at 3am. A friend was also experiencing similar problems to you, she been type 1 for 36ys since 8mth old, last year she was taken off pork insulin and put on Lantus/Humalog, she had no end of problems and now been pit back on pork.
> Heidi



Hi babe..i am on Levemir now but just over 12mths ago i was on Lantus.
I am also on Humalog. I dont know really where that hypo came from as my levels had been brilliant all day.. not above 7..then at 10pm they were 5.9 when i took my Levemir.. i checked again at 11.50pm and they had gone up to 10.8.. dont know why though?... and at 6am they were about 2!! Im not sure if Insulin has any bearing on the insomnia though as i know lots of diabetics who just want to sleep all the time lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> and you are going to be around for a long long time! x



Lol... lets hope so shall we... I've still got so much havoc to cause in this world


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi babe..i am on Levemir now but just over 12mths ago i was on Lantus.
> I am also on Humalog. I dont know really where that hypo came from as my levels had been brilliant all day.. not above 7..then at 10pm they were 5.9 when i took my Levemir.. i checked again at 11.50pm and they had gone up to 10.8.. dont know why though?... and at 6am they were about 2!! Im not sure if Insulin has any bearing on the insomnia though as i know lots of diabetics who just want to sleep all the time lol



Hi hun, 
Those readings are brill, omg 2, how you feeling now hun?
I suffer from insomnia to hun, its a right ball ache. I saw someone mention sleeping tablets in an earlier post. I have taken them for 9years and they no longer work but cant get off them because ashamedly im hooked, the dr should never have continued prescribing them for longer than 2mths, but hey ho. If i could offer 1 piece of advice to anyone on this matter, steer clear of them, maybe a short 2wk course maybe ok, but im proof they are not.
xxHeidixx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun,
> Those readings are brill, omg 2, how you feeling now hun?
> I suffer from insomnia to hun, its a right ball ache. I saw someone mention sleeping tablets in an earlier post. I have taken them for 9years and they no longer work but cant get off them because ashamedly im hooked, the dr should never have continued prescribing them for longer than 2mths, but hey ho. If i could offer 1 piece of advice to anyone on this matter, steer clear of them, maybe a short 2wk course maybe ok, but im proof they are not.
> xxHeidixx



Hi babe.. yes i'm fine now thanks.. had another low one before and hit the deck in tesco but i'm ok again now lol  
Yes it was Marc that said earlier about sleeping tablets .. i hate taking anything like that so will steer clear of them. My doctor is the same i think.. he has a repeat script in his hand before you get in the door lol.
Well as a fellow insomniac you will know what it's like to pace the house all night ha ha ... my house is soooo tidy!!!!! 

xx A.M


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .... maybe... but ive just bettered that and hit the deck in tesco!!! ouch



Now that is a quality hypo! I'm lucky in the way that I've never been put out cold like that by a hypo. Had another one today. Must have taken far too much insulin at breakfast to cover a blood sugar at 18.6 with my normal breakfast. God that pisses me off.


----------



## sasha1

Hi all,
I hope you feeling better now .A.M.
God i wish i could take the hypo's away from you all, its bad enough to be diabetic, let alone put hypos in the mix.
Nathan, not yet been out cold..fingers crossed..but having said that he had some horrendous ones just under 2 that have put him on the floor, but semi concious, even then some how manages to throw at me every expletive possible in the english language.
Take it easy for the rest of the day hun
Heidi
xx


----------



## mikep1979

afternoon all 

hows evryone doing???


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> afternoon all
> 
> hows evryone doing???



hi mate, think everyones on a downer today, we need some summer sun


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> afternoon all
> 
> hows evryone doing???



Hi hun

How's you doing?
How the weather in Liverpool to day? Hope its sunny

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> hi mate, think everyones on a downer today, we need some summer sun



yup i think we do mate. still it will get better for us all by summer lol



sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> 
> How's you doing?
> How the weather in Liverpool to day? Hope its sunny
> 
> Heidi



im not to bad heidi 

you?????

nah its been raining all day today lol


----------



## sasha1

Yeah i ok thanks, Nathan being a typical teenager, blagged day off school

Weather s**** here to, roll on summer please, I think we all need one

Glad you ok


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Yeah i ok thanks, Nathan being a typical teenager, blagged day off school
> 
> Weather s**** here to, roll on summer please, I think we all need one
> 
> Glad you ok



lol i used to love blagging days off

hehehehehe i hope it is a good one for all you's. wont really matter to me as i will be away for it all lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Hi Everyone...*

Hi everyone... well my day just keeps getting worse!! thats 3 hypo's today.. B*stards!!!!!!! I'm sick of this today 
I hope you are all having a better day than me.


----------



## sasha1

mikep1979 said:


> lol i used to love blagging days off
> 
> hehehehehe i hope it is a good one for all you's. wont really matter to me as i will be away for it all lol



I did mi fair share of blagging myself..back in the day

Nice one hope you have a top holiday.. If we don't get a summer bring a little bit back..cheers lol


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> I did mi fair share of blagging myself..back in the day
> 
> Nice one hope you have a top holiday.. If we don't get a summer bring a little bit back..cheers lol



lol well i will try but i dont think the caribean would like losing their sunshine hehehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi everyone... well my day just keeps getting worse!! thats 3 hypo's today.. B*stards!!!!!!! I'm sick of this today
> I hope you are all having a better day than me.



afternoon 

wow shi**y day for you so far then!!!!!!

my day is a little better.

have you heard off steffi yet???


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> afternoon
> 
> wow shi**y day for you so far then!!!!!!
> 
> my day is a little better.
> 
> have you heard off steffi yet???



Yes babe... ive pmed you


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes babe... ive pmed you



lol got it sweetie


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol got it sweetie



So are you at home now then mike?

bloody miserable weather again arghh....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> So are you at home now then mike?
> 
> bloody miserable weather again arghh....



yeah home for me lol. dopnt go back till mid june now. wangled some long term hols off hehehehe.

yeah its been horrid aint it!!!! rain then sun. make your bloody mind up!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah home for me lol. dopnt go back till mid june now. wangled some long term hols off hehehehe.
> 
> yeah its been horrid aint it!!!! rain then sun. make your bloody mind up!!!!!! lol



ha ha yeah i know...f*cking weather lol

well ive got the heating on full and im in shorts and vest top pretending its nice weather ... lol.... i can but dream ha ha


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yeah i know...f*cking weather lol
> 
> well ive got the heating on full and im in shorts and vest top pretending its nice weather ... lol.... i can but dream ha ha



lol i have the heating on full blast and im sat in my shorts to (but no vest top. no top to think of it)


----------



## MarcLister

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun,
> Those readings are brill, omg 2, how you feeling now hun?
> I suffer from insomnia to hun, its a right ball ache. I saw someone mention sleeping tablets in an earlier post. I have taken them for 9years and they no longer work but cant get off them because ashamedly im hooked, the dr should never have continued prescribing them for longer than 2mths, but hey ho. If i could offer 1 piece of advice to anyone on this matter, steer clear of them, maybe a short 2wk course maybe ok, but im proof they are not.
> xxHeidixx


Yeah I mentioned them. Tried some a while ago, as in a few years, and they didn't do it for me.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi babe.. yes i'm fine now thanks.. had another low one before and hit the deck in tesco but i'm ok again now lol


What aisle were you in? I bet it was a two for one offer you just couldn't resist eh? 



insulinaddict09 said:


> im in shorts and vest top pretending its nice weather ... lol.... i can but dream ha ha


Pics please.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i have the heating on full blast and im sat in my shorts to (but no vest top. no top to think of it)



Ha ha well i dont want to scare the neighbours by going topless lol its a 

bit different for you lol


----------



## MarcLister

Wahoo! 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8057528.stm


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha well i dont want to scare the neighbours by going topless lol its a
> 
> bit different for you lol



lol why would it scare the neighbours???? aint they seen boobies before??? hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Yeah I mentioned them. Tried some a while ago, as in a few years, and they didn't do it for me.
> 
> What aisle were you in? I bet it was a two for one offer you just couldn't resist eh?
> 
> Pics please.



hi Marc... it was the magazine aisle actually ha ha no i wasn't looking at porn either!!

as for pics.... well......NO!!! lol.... wouldnt want to scare you 

you ok today then?


----------



## mikep1979

right well im offski's for a bit

laters all


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> right well im offski's for a bit
> 
> laters all



Catch you later mike x


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Wahoo!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8057528.stm



Yippee


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Now that is a quality hypo! I'm lucky in the way that I've never been put out cold like that by a hypo. Had another one today. Must have taken far too much insulin at breakfast to cover a blood sugar at 18.6 with my normal breakfast. God that pisses me off.



Yes its shit isn't it  Ive had three today.. f*ckers!! I hope your day gets better!!


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> hi Marc... it was the magazine aisle actually ha ha no i wasn't looking at porn either!!


Sure. 



insulinaddict09 said:


> you ok today then?


Not too bad, ta. Yourself?


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yippee



i get moonburnt, thats how pale i am!


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Sure.
> 
> Not too bad, ta. Yourself?



Glad to hear it. well ok considering ive had 3 hypos so far today 

Ahem.... it defo wasn't porn!! 

Hey you're up early!! ha ha you get any sleep lastnight?  I got a couple of hours.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i get moonburnt, thats how pale i am!



Ha ha ... same here... im pale skinned and blonde


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ... same here... im pale skinned and blonde




ahh but so lovely


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> ahh but so lovely




ha ha.... thank you babe   thats a lovely thing to say!!


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha.... thank you babe   thats a lovely thing to say!!




ya welcome babes x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> ya welcome babes x




 thank you!!!!!


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> Glad to hear it. well ok considering ive had 3 hypos so far today


Three?! Going for the forum record or something?



insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem.... it defo wasn't porn!!


Shame. 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey you're up early!! ha ha you get any sleep lastnight?  I got a couple of hours.


Er I think so yes. About 3.30am this morning. Was awake at 8.05am for some reason. Managed to get some more sleep and was up again just before 10am. Stayed in bed until 13.20 though. 

Will be up earlier tomorrow as I'm off to my new workplace to sign the contract and stuff.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Three?! Going for the forum record or something?
> 
> Shame.
> 
> Er I think so yes. About 3.30am this morning. Was awake at 8.05am for some reason. Managed to get some more sleep and was up again just before 10am. Stayed in bed until 13.20 though.
> 
> Will be up earlier tomorrow as I'm off to my new workplace to sign the contract and stuff.



Well at least you got some sleep.. lucky you 

Well as for the hypo record i think Tom has had three in a day not long ago, so joint first place at the moment i think lol.

Hey good luck with the contract at work tomorrow! make sure you're up early ha ha ...Yeah sorry but it was a regular magazine lol


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah sorry but it was a regular magazine lol


Did it have even the slightest hint of a saucy name?


----------



## Bailey2001

MarcLister said:


> Did it have even the slightest hint of a saucy name?



she was reading Diabetes readers wives i reckon...


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Did it have even the slightest hint of a saucy name?



Ha ha.... no sorry it was Kerrang...... brilliant magazine though lol 

Hey Marc what are those links for the anti virus you mentioned in one of the other threads?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> she was reading Diabetes readers wives i reckon...



Bugger... sussed again !!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Bugger... sussed again !!!!!!



i can read you like a book, and not a very good one at that..(dan brown standard)

kerrang eh? do they still publish that? wow, i remember it back in the days of my Iron Maiden phase....happy memories..


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i can read you like a book, and not a very good one at that..(dan brown standard)
> 
> kerrang eh? do they still publish that? wow, i remember it back in the days of my Iron Maiden phase....happy memories..



Oh really!!!!... not a very good book? i might take offence at that remark 

Yes Kerrang is still as good as ever  the Iron Maiden comment might save your rep after all.... might


----------



## Bailey2001

lol at offence 

oh yes, i was an avid collector of their stuff in the late 80s, having such titles as Live after death, Number of the beast and Somewhere in time...

its amazing how they influence bands of today including another fav of mine, Papa Roach


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> lol at offence
> 
> oh yes, i was an avid collector of their stuff in the late 80s, having such titles as Live after death, Number of the beast and Somewhere in time...
> 
> its amazing how they influence bands of today including another fav of mine, Papa Roach



Hey i wasn't joking actually 

Yeah your taste in music is showing some hope... just a glimmer..


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha.... no sorry it was Kerrang...... brilliant magazine though lol


Me no likes Kerrang. 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Marc what are those links for the anti virus you mentioned in one of the other threads?


NOD32. Kaspersky. Avast (free version).

Each word is a link.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Me no likes Kerrang.
> 
> NOD32. Kaspersky. Avast (free version).
> 
> Each word is a link.



Why dont you like it?.. it can be a bit rubbish sometimes but i still buy it lol

Is that pretty much the same as AVG ?... ive got that 

Hey its handy having a computer genius on the thread


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> Why dont you like it?.. it can be a bit rubbish sometimes but i still buy it lol


Kerrang is representative of a kind of music scene I don't like. 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Is that pretty much the same as AVG ?... ive got that
> 
> Hey its handy having a computer genius on the thread


I'd say NOD32/Kaspersky/Avast are all better than AVG.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Kerrang is representative of a kind of music scene I don't like.
> 
> I'd say NOD32/Kaspersky/Avast are all better than AVG.



Okies thanks for that


----------



## angel30eyes

MarcLister said:


> Kerrang is representative of a kind of music scene I don't like.
> 
> I'd say NOD32/Kaspersky/Avast are all better than AVG.



Avast is the only free one though, ESET NOD32 and Kaspersky aren't as far as I know


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Avast is the only free one though, ESET NOD32 and Kaspersky aren't as far as I know



Hi Angel I hope you are ok today? They all seem to have free trials but i think you are right Avast is the only free one.

Thanks for that Marc  i will look in to it.


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Angel I hope you are ok today? They all seem to have free trials but i think you are right Avast is the only free one.
> 
> Thanks for that Marc  i will look in to it.



Yeah I'm doing ok, now sat watching Twilight with my lil girl and niece, how's your day been?


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Yeah I'm doing ok, now sat watching Twilight with my lil girl and niece, how's your day been?




It's not been one of my better ones  3 hypo's today so far.

Twilight... oohh Robert Pattinson... lovely ha ha 

I'm glad you've had a better day today anyway


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> It's not been one of my better ones  3 hypo's today so far.
> 
> Twilight... oohh Robert Pattinson... lovely ha ha
> 
> I'm glad you've had a better day today anyway



Well that sucks........the hypos I mean not Robert Pattinson although technically he does lol, love the film, read all 4 books and looking forward to New Moon in November, funny though I didnt like him as Cedric in Harry Potter


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes its shit isn't it  Ive had three today.. f*ckers!! I hope your day gets better!!



Three, poor you.  I've managed two today. One at three am and one just before lunch. About two weeks ago I had a nice day with five! Hope you haven't had any more. 

Have I walked into a debate about anti virus software? I use Avast.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Three, poor you.  I've managed two today. One at three am and one just before lunch. About two weeks ago I had a nice day with five! Hope you haven't had any more.
> 
> Have I walked into a debate about anti virus software? I use Avast.



Hi Tom... yes 3 so far  one at 6am one mid morning and one at lunchtime... i'm P*ssed off with them today!! So i'm one ahead of you today then? lol
I was asking Marc about anti virus before as he had said about some in a different thread... he works with computers so i thought i'd pick his brains lol
Was it 5 hypo's then?... bugger thought it was 3!!! you get the hypo record then... unless i beat you later ha ha x


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Well that sucks........the hypos I mean not Robert Pattinson although technically he does lol, love the film, read all 4 books and looking forward to New Moon in November, funny though I didnt like him as Cedric in Harry Potter



Hey sorry for the delay in answering Angel... Yes i agree, i wasn't that keen on him as Cedric either... but in Twilight... well he can suck my neck anytime!! lol


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey sorry for the delay in answering Angel... Yes i agree, i wasn't that keen on him as Cedric either... but in Twilight... well he can suck my neck anytime!! lol



Oh yes me too, I think it's the character and if your predispositioned to liking that sort of thing (major crush on Angel from Buffy) lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Oh yes me too, I think it's the character and if your predispositioned to liking that sort of thing (major crush on Angel from Buffy) lol



oohh yes he is hot!!
I like the brothers off supernatural... i dont know who is the fittest though  i keep changing my mind lol


----------



## MarcLister

angel30eyes said:


> Avast is the only free one though, ESET NOD32 and Kaspersky aren't as far as I know


I know.  I was just giving Anne-Marie the links I posted in another thread.  I was saying that I would rate NOD32/Kaspersky/Avast (free version) as all better than AVG.


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> oohh yes he is hot!!
> I like the brothers off supernatural... i dont know who is the fittest though  i keep changing my mind lol



Well I certainly wouldn't kick either of them outta bed in the morning, they are both hotties lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> I know.  I was just giving Anne-Marie the links I posted in another thread.  I was saying that I would rate NOD32/Kaspersky/Avast (free version) as all better than AVG.



Hi again Marc.. yes thanks for that, i will look in to it later.. i might need some advice so i'll probably be asking for your help again later


----------



## sasha1

Hi all,
I've got a thing for Eminem at the mo.. Bless Nathan thinks i'm having a middle life crisis...haha.
David Borean... is the guy out of angel
I think Sawyer out of lost is pretty darn hot

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Well I certainly wouldn't kick either of them outta bed in the morning, they are both hotties lol



Ha ha well said... as for kicking them out of bed? No.. they would defo be strapped down to hinder their escape lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a thing for Eminem at the mo.. Bless Nathan thinks i'm having a middle life crisis...haha.
> David Borean... is the guy out of angel
> I think Sawyer out of lost is pretty darn hot
> 
> Heidi



Mmm maybe Eminem when he was in 8 mile.. he's a bit skinny at the moment for my liking


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Tom... yes 3 so far  one at 6am one mid morning and one at lunchtime... i'm P*ssed off with them today!! So i'm one ahead of you today then? lol
> I was asking Marc about anti virus before as he had said about some in a different thread... he works with computers so i thought i'd pick his brains lol
> Was it 5 hypo's then?... bugger thought it was 3!!! you get the hypo record then... unless i beat you later ha ha x



I get the record! Score!  I recall when I started at my school in 2004 for the first week I was on about 5 + hypos a day. I was getting through something like three packs of dextrose tabs every two days! Well, we were being run ragged. Tweleve hour days were an unknown to me then, as was some intense physical activity twice a day for four or five days a week! I've been out on town leave today so I decided to go hypo stuff shopping! God I'm running out of things to do lol. I bought some Lucozade carbo gel. It makes a change from the glucogel that I normally use. Hopefully I won't have to use it in the nest few days with my next planned reduction of my basal.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmm maybe Eminem when he was in 8 mile.. he's a bit skinny at the moment for my liking



Not like skinny guys then? I suggest watch some international rugby next time it's on. Look at the backs, apprently they are hot and stacked with muscle. Never look at a forward. We have teeth missing and quite probably no hair, cauliflower ears and a stomach on top of loads of muscle.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> I get the record! Score!  I recall when I started at my school in 2004 for the first week I was on about 5 + hypos a day. I was getting through something like three packs of dextrose tabs every two days! Well, we were being run ragged. Tweleve hour days were an unknown to me then, as was some intense physical activity twice a day for four or five days a week! I've been out on town leave today so I decided to go hypo stuff shopping! God I'm running out of things to do lol. I bought some Lucozade carbo gel. It makes a change from the glucogel that I normally use. Hopefully I won't have to use it in the nest few days with my next planned reduction of my basal.



Hey you only get the record temporarily... my day is far from over yet, ive still got plenty of time to overtake you  Hey i had a deck hitting one so can that count as two? lol Ive got the bruises to prove it 
I'm going to stock up 2moz im running out of everything!! only a little lucozade and some glucogel[yuck] left.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Not like skinny guys then? I suggest watch some international rugby next time it's on. Look at the backs, apprently they are hot and stacked with muscle. Never look at a forward. We have teeth missing and quite probably no hair, cauliflower ears and a stomach on top of loads of muscle.



Ha ha .. i dont like really skinny guys.. someone with a bit of meat on them is fine though.. not really muscly though... does nothing for me really lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey you only get the record temporarily... my day is far from over yet, ive still got plenty of time to overtake you  Hey i had a deck hitting one so can that count as two? lol Ive got the bruises to prove it
> I'm going to stock up 2moz im running out of everything!! only a little lucozade and some glucogel[yuck] left.




Ouch. I might have to give you that one given the bruises lol. I seem to be one of the near non existent minority that like glucogel! For my bad hypos I'm normally confused and I end up sweating like a paedophile in a nursery.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .. i dont like really skinny guys.. someone with a bit of meat on them is fine though.. not really muscly though... does nothing for me really lol



Fair play lol. That's why I never find professional sports women hot. Too muscley to be attractive. Don't watch football either lol, the players are all poofs who can't take a knock or two.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Ouch. I might have to give you that one given the bruises lol. I seem to be one of the near non existent minority that like glucogel! For my bad hypos I'm normally confused and I end up sweating like a paedophile in a nursery.



ha ha yes i know what you mean i get like that... soo bloody hot i end up stripping off... luckily not in public though lol 
not sure about the paedo comment but you do know i like them young lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Fair play lol. That's why I never find professional sports women hot. Too muscley to be attractive. Don't watch football either lol, the players are all poofs who can't take a knock or two.



Yes.. bloody nancys ha ha  I could play better..


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yes i know what you mean i get like that... soo bloody hot i end up stripping off... luckily not in public though lol
> not sure about the paedo comment but you do know i like them young lol



Well the alternative expression I have for heavy sweating is "I'm sweating like a rapist!"

Remind me to come up to Liverpool when you have another big hypo lol. Remind me to nick something (as I believe the local tradition is  ) as a souvenir!


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi again Marc.. yes thanks for that, i will look in to it later.. i might need some advice so i'll probably be asking for your help again later


No probs.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes.. bloody nancys ha ha  I could play better..



So could I! I spend the best part of a rugby match parked in the front row of the scrum getting the crap kicked out of me. There, and at the bottom of the ruck/maul that I might have started! On that line I saw some funny T shirts at the time of the rugby world cup with the following slogans:

1) I play rugby, what's your excuse?

2) Give blood, play rugby.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Well the alternative expression I have for heavy sweating is "I'm sweating like a rapist!"
> 
> Remind me to come up to Liverpool when you have another big hypo lol. Remind me to nick something (as I believe the local tradition is  ) as a souvenir!



Lol  ok then.

I dont usually have an epression for it i just f*cking moan about being too bloody hot.. swear abit.. strip off and bang things about lol


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lol  ok then.
> 
> I dont usually have an epression for it i just f*cking moan about being too bloody hot.. swear abit.. strip off and bang things about lol



Don't worry, I'll be standing by with the lucozade before depravity sets in lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> No probs.



Thank you!!! 

A.M.


----------



## angel30eyes

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a thing for Eminem at the mo.. Bless Nathan thinks i'm having a middle life crisis...haha.
> David Borean... is the guy out of angel
> I think Sawyer out of lost is pretty darn hot
> 
> Heidi



It's David Boreanaz and yes he is yummy yummy, Eminem is kinda saucy, I also think the guy who plays Spike is hot too (James Masters) but not seen Lost yet


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Don't worry, I'll be standing by with the lucozade before depravity sets in lol.



Thats no fun!!!! ha ha 

oops just spotted a typo in the last thread bugger!!

oh make sure its the lemon lucozade then babe


----------



## Freddie99

I must be off for now. I have to go and crack on with some arbeit before the end of the day. Evening all.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats no fun!!!! ha ha
> 
> oops just spotted a typo in the last thread bugger!!
> 
> oh make sure its the lemon lucozade then babe



Deal lol! I look forward to it


----------



## insulinaddict09

bugger .... my bloody letter x is sticking


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Deal lol! I look forward to it



Okies... bye


----------



## sasha1

Hiya,
 Is anyone up to out exciting over the bank holiday weekend??
 OMG...the sun is shining here at the moment

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hiya,
> Is anyone up to out exciting over the bank holiday weekend??
> OMG...the sun is shining here at the moment
> 
> Heidi



lol im taking the kids and the in laws to see the docks (lol nothing new there). oh and out for a nice meal on saturday night.

otherhalf doesnt know here mum and stepdad are coming down so will be a nice surprise.


----------



## angel30eyes

I am taking the kids out for a meal at Old Orleans sat nigtand to see Night At The Museum 2


----------



## insulinaddict09

I'm supposed to be going out on Saturdy night to town, with friends 

I dont know if I'll bother though if I'm still having lots of hypo's 

Hello again all


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm supposed to be going out on Saturdy night to town, with friends
> 
> I dont know if I'll bother though if I'm still having lots of hypo's
> 
> Hello again all



lol well i will be out in town saturday night too  hehehehehehe


----------



## sasha1

Hiya,

I hope the weather stays nice for you all over the weekend.
Hey Mike..your gonna be in the good books with the other half.. Hope you get sun for the dock visit.
A.M hope you feeling better and can get out sat night
Angel eyes.. Well cool, meal and movies with the kids.. Nath got to that age where he does'nt want to go movies with his mam bless him he says i show him up..and i'm always on my best behaviour...LOL
Think we going to a motor bike show... Men in leather...what a treat..

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i will be out in town saturday night too  hehehehehehe



Ha ha ... how funny lol... i know what you look like... i might spy on you!!!... how creepy would that be lol 

we're supposed to be going everywhere so you never know i might see you lol


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I hope the weather stays nice for you all over the weekend.
> Hey Mike..your gonna be in the good books with the other half.. Hope you get sun for the dock visit.
> A.M hope you feeling better and can get out sat night
> Angel eyes.. Well cool, meal and movies with the kids.. Nath got to that age where he does'nt want to go movies with his mam bless him he says i show him up..and i'm always on my best behaviour...LOL
> Think we going to a motor bike show... Men in leather...what a treat..
> 
> Heidi



lol what sorts of bikes you into heidi???

i have a couple of nice ones myself. have r1 and also a duccati 999 supersport (the actual factory production race bike). looking for a nice harley not sure which one to go for yet tho lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I hope the weather stays nice for you all over the weekend.
> Hey Mike..your gonna be in the good books with the other half.. Hope you get sun for the dock visit.
> A.M hope you feeling better and can get out sat night
> Angel eyes.. Well cool, meal and movies with the kids.. Nath got to that age where he does'nt want to go movies with his mam bless him he says i show him up..and i'm always on my best behaviour...LOL
> Think we going to a motor bike show... Men in leather...what a treat..
> 
> Heidi



Oooo men in leather you say?.... fancy a swap? you go out in town and i'll go to the bike show.... i'd prefer the bike show any day lol


----------



## sasha1

Hiya

Love massive superbikes.. the ones with the biggest exhausts poss..in when they rev it vibrates through your chest..haha..no rude one liners. Anything over 1000cc will do nicely
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Love massive superbikes.. the ones with the biggest exhausts poss..in when they rev it vibrates through your chest..haha..no rude one liners. Anything over 1000cc will do nicely
> Heidi



ha ha i'd still swap.. i love bikes.. my brother always had me on the back of his when i was little


----------



## litto-miss-loz

goin out with mates to boogie on thee dancefloor  

cant wait !


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Love massive superbikes.. the ones with the biggest exhausts poss..in when they rev it vibrates through your chest..haha..no rude one liners. Anything over 1000cc will do nicely
> Heidi



lol well both my bikes are over 1000cc (well duccati is 999cc but is classed as 1000cc)



insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha i'd still swap.. i love bikes.. my brother always had me on the back of his when i was little



i love to take my bikes out and have a good old blast on them 



litto-miss-loz said:


> goin out with mates to boogie on thee dancefloor
> 
> cant wait !



off anywhere nice???


----------



## Sucr`e

mikep1979 said:


> northerner id go with cable if i were you. sky has a good selection of channels for tv but bb speeds are governed by bt as they use bt lines. now cable is different as they used fiberoptic cable. much faster. get 20meg bb and am in line for a free upgrade to 50 meg as soon as it comes out. bt lines also use contention ratios. so if (for example) the ration is 50:1 and your the 51st person to try and log on to internet well you have a problem mate.


mikep1979. Absolutely agree,broad band is the best for speed and reliability, waiting for 50 meg. Fibre optic is the best.


----------



## mikep1979

Sucr`e said:


> mikep1979. Absolutely agree,broad band is the best for speed and reliability, waiting for 50 meg. Fibre optic is the best.



lol yep we are waiting for 50meg to. we should have it by end of july they said


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yep we are waiting for 50meg to. we should have it by end of july they said



hey mike can i have a ride on you bike??


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey mike can i have a ride on you bike??



lol if you want. i dont go slow tho hehehehe


----------



## Freddie99

Nice bikes Mike, I'm thinking about learning how to ride a bike. Any advice about bikes and diabetes and learning in general would be really welcome.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Nice bikes Mike, I'm thinking about learning how to ride a bike. Any advice about bikes and diabetes and learning in general would be really welcome.



same as advice for anyone really mate. even when you pass your test dont think it means you need to go for a huge bike cos your likely to kill yourself on it. get used to a 600 first then go up to a bigger bike


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol if you want. i dont go slow tho hehehehe



Oh thats ok... faster the better!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh thats ok... faster the better!!



lol well i will when i get the chance hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i will when i get the chance hehehehe



Oooo ok


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oooo ok



so long as you dont mind a dodgy helmet lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> so long as you dont mind a dodgy helmet lol



Ahem.... im not sure about that!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ahem.... im not sure about that!!



lol not like that!!!!! its a motocross helmet so once the speed picks up you have to put your face down otherwise it tries to rip you off the bike lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol not like that!!!!! its a motocross helmet so once the speed picks up you have to put your face down otherwise it tries to rip you off the bike lol



ha ha thats ok i'll get my head down then. lol 

you spoken to steffi?.... i really miss her


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha thats ok i'll get my head down then. lol
> 
> you spoken to steffi?.... i really miss her



lol it is the best thing to do lol

yeah she pmed me before. you???

i miss her to


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol it is the best thing to do lol
> 
> yeah she pmed me before. you???
> 
> i miss her to



Yes by pm earlier...

Still wish she would come back though...

you off tomorrow then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes by pm earlier...
> 
> Still wish she would come back though...
> 
> you off tomorrow then?



yeah i wish she would to 

yeah not going back for a few weeks now lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah i wish she would to
> 
> yeah not going back for a few weeks now lol



ha ha i give you 2 days and you'll be bored


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha i give you 2 days and you'll be bored



lol nah i will last till after the weekend hehehe

right im offski. need a shower lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol nah i will last till after the weekend hehehe
> 
> right im offski. need a shower lol



night


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Good Morning!!!!*

Hi Everyone.. i hope you are all well today!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Everyone.. i hope you are all well
> today!!!!



morning trouble...not so bad today, abit of early sunshine and the scales now tell me ive lost 10lbs since taking the lloyds bs test!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> morning trouble...not so bad today, abit of early sunshine and the scales now tell me ive lost 10lbs since taking the lloyds bs test!




Morning  hey well done with the weight loss!!!! 

Sunshine..... what bloody sunshine????, none here as usual.

You doing any work today then... or skiving?


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Morning  hey well done with the weight loss!!!!
> 
> Sunshine..... what bloody sunshine????, none here as usual.
> 
> You doing any work today then... or skiving?



lol thanks, amazing what happens to your body when you stop eating processed foods! (and of course exercise!)

erm re: work...no..but i worked like a little trooper yesterday and got my books to balance and everything!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> lol thanks, amazing what happens to your body when you stop eating processed foods! (and of course exercise!)
> 
> erm re: work...no..but i worked like a little trooper yesterday and got my books to balance and everything!



Hey well done .... so thats one days work for the last three days then.. tut tut lol 
wow.. i really need to do more then i think...probably do my Aero Burn dvd later... keep the flab at bay ha ha  it'll probably kill me lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey well done .... so thats one days work for the last three days then.. tut tut lol
> wow.. i really need to do more then i think...probably do my Aero Burn dvd later... keep the flab at bay ha ha  it'll probably kill me lol



i think u have enough on your plate without going and doing things like that! ive read about your problems with your hypos hon, wishing you more luck today...xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i think u have enough on your plate without going and doing things like that! ive read about your problems with your hypos hon, wishing you more luck today...xxx



ha ha hypos are just one of those things when type1 i'm affraid, you get used to them and just get on with things lol 
I'm not letting diabetes rule my life..f*ck it  Im feeling really good today anyway.. 5.2 this morning so at least not hypo yet lol
What have you got planned for the weekend then? I'm supposed to be going out but don't know if i'll bother.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha hypos are just one of those things when type1 i'm affraid, you get used to them and just get on with things lol
> I'm not letting diabetes rule my life..f*ck it  Im feeling really good today anyway.. 5.2 this morning so at least not hypo yet lol
> What have you got planned for the weekend then? I'm supposed to be going out but don't know if i'll bother.



i love you attitude, really do x

i thought type 2 get hypos too? thats a concern of mine if i get put on medication, i must admit.

Not sure about the weekend....nothing really planned to be honest, apart from im going to a Spin class at my gym on monday

Rock N Roll!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i love you attitude, really do x
> 
> i thought type 2 get hypos too? thats a concern of mine if i get put on medication, i must admit.
> 
> Not sure about the weekend....nothing really planned to be honest, apart from im going to a Spin class at my gym on monday
> 
> Rock N Roll!!!!!!!!



Ha ha .. well i must admit that probably 95% of the time i have a f*ck it attitude to life.. live it while you can i say.. I dont want to look back on my life and wish i'd taken a few chances and wonder at the missed opportunities... and have regrets..
Yes some type2's can have hypo's.. it does depend on the meds though i think... you dont hypo on metformin, which seems to be the most popular to prescribe at the moment.
Good luck at the gym.. lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .. well i must admit that probably 95% of the time i have a f*ck it attitude to life.. live it while you can i say.. I dont want to look back on my life and wish i'd taken a few chances and wonder at the missed opportunities... and have regrets..
> Yes some type2's can have hypo's.. it does depend on the meds though i think... you dont hypo on metformin, which seems to be the most popular to prescribe at the moment.
> Good luck at the gym.. lol



well still hoping i can do it via exercise and diet..but thats a very useful piece of info on the metformin!

mmmm gym yes, lets see....gym v packet of crisps and a pint of lager...

tough call my friend!

i have now been tea total for 12 days! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> well still hoping i can do it via exercise and diet..but thats a very useful piece of info on the metformin!
> 
> mmmm gym yes, lets see....gym v packet of crisps and a pint of lager...
> 
> tough call my friend!
> 
> i have now been tea total for 12 days! lol



Ha ha yes i think i'd rather have a beer and a packet of crisps anyday!!

wow 12 days!! thats really good, dont forget to live a bit though will you 

you need to have some treats but just dont go too mad.

Everyone seems to be getting Metformin at the moment, i was on them for 

for years when they thought i was type 2.

Your levels were quite low so you may be able to get away with diet and 

exercise.. levels do tend to improve when you lose excess weight.


----------



## Bailey2001

well thats good then because i plan to lose minimum of two stones, so i would have thought i might improve on 7.2?

is it not easy to determine between 1 and 2 then? apart from i suppose one you dont produce any insulin and the other not being effecient with it? 

anywayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. i digress......, lets keep this section light and breezy, so what i really need to know today is...what colour ya knickers? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> well thats good then because i plan to lose minimum of two stones, so i would have thought i might improve on 7.2?
> 
> is it not easy to determine between 1 and 2 then? apart from i suppose one you dont produce any insulin and the other not being effecient with it?
> 
> anywayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. i digress......, lets keep this section light and breezy, so what i really need to know today is...what colour ya knickers? lol



LOL.... Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll........................ ive not got any on 

ha ha only joking


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> LOL.... Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll........................ ive not got any on
> 
> ha ha only joking




lol cheeky

so, you got any tunes on? im just listening to various tunes on my sony walkman cassette player and The beloved's "Sun Rising" has come on....chill out tuneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mikep1979

i have the classic chilled ibiza album on my laptop at the min lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> lol cheeky
> 
> so, you got any tunes on? im just listening to various tunes on my sony walkman cassette player and The beloved's "Sun Rising" has come on....chill out tuneeeeeeeeeeeee



Me cheeky!!! you started it lol Ive got Sky so ive got a music channel on at 

at the moment... nothing you would like i dont think , hey mister Hip Hop ha 

ha ... you took the test then  have you done the 7 deadly sins one?


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Me cheeky!!! you started it lol Ive got Sky so ive got a music channel on at
> 
> at the moment... nothing you would like i dont think , hey mister Hip Hop ha
> 
> ha ... you took the test then  have you done the 7 deadly sins one?




lol at hip hop...wouldnt mind, fecking hate stuff like that! 

im a soul man at heart

morning mikey.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> i have the classic chilled ibiza album on my laptop at the min lol



Hey hello there  you ok ?

Bugger.. ive run out of coffee... what a sin!!... its tea or stella then lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> lol at hip hop...wouldnt mind, fecking hate stuff like that!
> 
> im a soul man at heart
> 
> morning mikey.



ha ha well i got heavy metal lol 

right Kings  of Leon are on now.. great song and the lead singer is fit..


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey hello there  you ok ?
> 
> Bugger.. ive run out of coffee... what a sin!!... its tea or stella then lol



yeah in ok

well it would have to be stella for me then lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well i got heavy metal lol
> 
> right Kings  of Leon are on now.. great song and the lead singer is fit..



lol kings are great.

mornin philly


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well i got heavy metal lol
> 
> right Kings  of Leon are on now.. great song and the lead singer is fit..



i only really started listening to them with this last album...they seem to have changed musical direction abit....the album is very good i must admit but i fancy the drummer personally than the lead singer....


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> i only really started listening to them with this last album...they seem to have changed musical direction abit....the album is very good i must admit but i fancy the drummer personally than the lead singer....



yeah he looks like swampy to me. all bushy beard and all that hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah in ok
> 
> well it would have to be stella for me then lol



It was quite a close call there for a minute lol the tea has won... for now

anyway. You ok? you seem a bit down..... is it why i think it is ?

Cheer up  Yeah Kings of Leon are good.. im buying Green Day later Yippee...


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol kings are great.
> 
> mornin philly



philly  i like that, get called that by peeps at work


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> yeah he looks like swampy to me. all bushy beard and all that hehehehe



just how i like mi men!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i only really started listening to them with this last album...they seem to have changed musical direction abit....the album is very good i must admit but i fancy the drummer personally than the lead singer....



Ha ha .. well i dont like beards or anything like that... but there is just something about him....he's soo god damn hot, i'd make an exception to the rule lol Must be that dirty sweaty rocker look


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> philly  i like that, get called that by peeps at work



lol i get called boss - gaffer - mikey at work depending on how they are feeling and if i have given them a telling off for being s**t lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i get called boss - gaffer - mikey at work depending on how they are feeling and if i have given them a telling off for being s**t lol



Are you sure thats all they call you Mike??....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Are you sure thats all they call you Mike??....



lol yeah cos if i found out they called me anything else they would be off this cusshy little job and off to one of the other harder assignments hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha tough guy eh? 

So you really ok?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha tough guy eh?
> 
> So you really ok?



lol as tough as they come. been looking into a few different things lol

been better but hey never mind


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol as tough as they come. been looking into a few different things lol
> 
> been better but hey never mind




Oh yes?

Hey sorry to hear that... bad day then?

Right you lot.... i'm going to go and do some shopping etc... hopefully i wont be kissing the floor in Tesco today!! hehehe 

Catch you all later


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh yes?
> 
> Hey sorry to hear that... bad day then?
> 
> Right you lot.... i'm going to go and do some shopping etc... hopefully i wont be kissing the floor in Tesco today!! hehehe
> 
> Catch you all later



yeah been looking into the foreign leagion to see if can join up 

bad couple of days huni  but never mind i will just muddle through it

lol dont go to tesco then!!!!!!!! do it in asda hehehehehe only kiddin

laters


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah been looking into the foreign leagion to see if can join up
> 
> bad couple of days huni  but never mind i will just muddle through it
> 
> lol dont go to tesco then!!!!!!!! do it in asda hehehehehe only kiddin
> 
> laters



Ha yes good idea Mike  the floor in tesco already knows me too well lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha yes good idea Mike  the floor in tesco already knows me too well lol




deleted my own post, didnt come out right.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> Artic Monkeys are bringing out a remix of I bet you look good on the tesco floor



Hello again...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hey Bailey... I cant answer your pm.... delete some messages!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Bailey... I cant answer your pm.... delete some messages!!!!




whoops..im useless at deleting!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> whoops..im useless at deleting!



Ha ha okies


----------



## insulinaddict09

Right you reprobates... im going.

Catch up with you later 

xx A.M.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Right you reprobates... im going.
> 
> Catch up with you later
> 
> xx A.M.



ciao hon xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> ciao hon xx



See you later.


----------



## mikep1979

howdy y'all!!!!!!!

hows everyone doing????


----------



## angel30eyes

Bailey2001 said:


> ciao hon xx



Your such a smoothie lol


----------



## mikep1979

angel30eyes said:


> Your such a smoothie lol



nah he just likes to sound smart hahahahaha only kiddin philly


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> nah he just likes to sound smart hahahahaha only kiddin philly




lol at you two...

i have you know i am very intell..intallec...im quite smart.

i can even tie my own shoe laces.


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> lol at you two...
> 
> i have you know i am very intell..intallec...im quite smart.
> 
> i can even tie my own shoe laces.



lol yeah never forget your special in your own little way champ


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah never forget your special in your own little way champ



i know, i have to say though my shoes are slip ons


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> i know, i have to say though my shoes are slip ons



hahahahaha


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha




its true actually i do not own a pair of shoes with laces

apart from trainers for the gym.


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> its true actually i do not own a pair of shoes with laces
> 
> apart from trainers for the gym.



i must have at least 30 pairs of shoes and most of them are trainers etc. the otherhalf is worse. she has about 300 pairs and a closet just for them!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> i must have at least 30 pairs of shoes and most of them are trainers etc. the otherhalf is worse. she has about 300 pairs and a closet just for them!!!!!




women have mental issues with shoes....i dont know why to be honest..its something they are born with alongside crying at films such as titanic

"hold on jack...hold on... *jack drifts away into the icey sea...cue lots of blubbering at the death of leonardo di cappacino........


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> women have mental issues with shoes....i dont know why to be honest..its something they are born with alongside crying at films such as titanic
> 
> "hold on jack...hold on... *jack drifts away into the icey sea...cue lots of blubbering at the death of leonardo di cappacino........



must admit i was upset at that film. only cos i wanted him to be the fella who falls down the boat as it tips up and smashes into the railings at the bottom. did upset me it wasnt him lol

hate chick flicks.


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> must admit i was upset at that film. only cos i wanted him to be the fella who falls down the boat as it tips up and smashes into the railings at the bottom. did upset me it wasnt him lol
> 
> hate chick flicks.




I Wouldnt have minded but if kate winslet had moved up abit on that piece of driftwood, they both might be there to tell the tail now!

and its amazing that she couldnt hold on to him but blew that whistle like a premiership ref when she heard someone calling out for survivors..women eh? i despair sometimes, i really do

maybe i think about these things too much...........


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> I Wouldnt have minded but if kate winslet had moved up abit on that piece of driftwood, they both might be there to tell the tail now!
> 
> and its amazing that she couldnt hold on to him but blew that whistle like a premiership ref when she heard someone calling out for survivors..women eh? i despair sometimes, i really do
> 
> maybe i think about these things too much...........



lol yeah i think you may do.

by the way hows the wedding planning coming along??? hahahaha never catch me getting dragged down the aisle lol


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah i think you may do.
> 
> by the way hows the wedding planning coming along??? hahahaha never catch me getting dragged down the aisle lol



erm.........its not...we decided spending the rest of our life together wasnt a great idea!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> erm.........its not...we decided spending the rest of our life together wasnt a great idea!!!!!!!! lol



lol ah i see. sorry for sticking my foot in my mouth mate


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol ah i see. sorry for sticking my foot in my mouth mate




lol dont be daft, just head is abit of a shed with the news of DB..cant see past next week at the moment! (which i know is silly)


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> lol dont be daft, just head is abit of a shed with the news of DB..cant see past next week at the moment! (which i know is silly)



well its not been long since you were diagnosed has it mate. it does get better mate. trust me on that. ive been diabetic over 9 years now and i have never let it stop me doing anything i wanted to do.

chin up old sport (and all that sort of bo**ocks) hehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> well its not been long since you were diagnosed has it mate. it does get better mate. trust me on that. ive been diabetic over 9 years now and i have never let it stop me doing anything i wanted to do.
> 
> chin up old sport (and all that sort of bo**ocks) hehehehe



thanks mate and its people like you that helps at times like this...i know there loads of people on here who have coped fine with type 1 for many many years and dont moan as much as i do..and i dont even know what type i am until friday...pointers say it should be type 2...i know about the horror stories out there but i suppose if you are willing to change i.e. diet, excercise etc etc, then i guess you are taking measures to stop the worst happening!

erm right, back to the banter

MUFC Forever!

plus give me your best ever lufc team mate


----------



## angel30eyes

Hey guys, how's it hanging??


----------



## Bailey2001

angel30eyes said:


> Hey guys, how's it hanging??



well hello there gorgeous


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> women have mental issues with shoes....i dont know why to be honest..its something they are born with alongside crying at films such as titanic
> 
> "hold on jack...hold on... *jack drifts away into the icey sea...cue lots of blubbering at the death of leonardo di cappacino........



Hey b*stard!!! leave leonardo alone... that was soooooo sad...


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> thanks mate and its people like you that helps at times like this...i know there loads of people on here who have coped fine with type 1 for many many years and dont moan as much as i do..and i dont even know what type i am until friday...pointers say it should be type 2...i know about the horror stories out there but i suppose if you are willing to change i.e. diet, excercise etc etc, then i guess you are taking measures to stop the worst happening!
> 
> erm right, back to the banter
> 
> MUFC Forever!
> 
> plus give me your best ever lufc team mate



best ever would have to be 

grobs in goal
left back emlyn the crazy horse hughes
right back jamie carragher
center halves are lawro and hanson
left mid john barnes
right mid craig johnson
centre mid jan molby and steve gerrard
strikers would have to be the ledge that is rushie and also god aka robbie fowler

subs are as follows

ray clemmence
razor ruddock
julian dicks
sami hyypia
graeme sounesse
ian st john
fernando torres

well that'll do for now hehehe

whats your manc side then??



angel30eyes said:


> Hey guys, how's it hanging??



lol not to bad.

you???


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey b*stard!!! leave leonardo alone... that was soooooo sad...


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey b*stard!!! leave leonardo alone... that was soooooo sad...



it was funny!!!!!!! he should die in more flicks really as he acts like he is dead anyway. seen a piece of wood with better acting skills than him!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> it was funny!!!!!!! he should die in more flicks really as he acts like he is dead anyway. seen a piece of wood with better acting skills than him!!!!!



Well he's not the best actor .. but he was good in Titanic, god that was soo sad... I would of jumped in after him!! fair point though Phill.. surely there was room for two!! He is also good in Romeo and Juliet... brilliant film 
Thats about it for those types of films for me... i prefer action stuff lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


>



Sorry maybe i was a bit harsh then


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well he's not the best actor .. but he was good in Titanic, god that was soo sad... I would of jumped in after him!! fair point though Phill.. surely there was room for two!! He is also good in Romeo and Juliet... brilliant film
> Thats about it for those types of films for me... i prefer action stuff lol



sorry but i do disagree with you on both them films. absolute garbage both of them!!!!!!! lol never been a fan of anything with him in and both the films were so crap anyway even if they had chosen some one else for the lead male they wouldnt have been any better. do like a good action flick tho hehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

to be fair ithought he was good in Blood diamond!

i didnt cry though when he died at the end.


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> sorry but i do disagree with you on both them films. absolute garbage both of them!!!!!!! lol never been a fan of anything with him in and both the films were so crap anyway even if they had chosen some one else for the lead male they wouldnt have been any better. do like a good action flick tho hehehe



Boo Hoo... stop bullying me  im having a sh*t day!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> to be fair ithought he was good in Blood diamond!
> 
> i didnt cry though when he died at the end.



isnt that the one were he is trying to put on a south african accent???


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Boo Hoo... stop bullying me  im having a sh*t day!!!!



awwww sorry huni. how was shopping in tesco's????

get anything good for tea???


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> isnt that the one were he is trying to put on a south african accent???



lol yes, i thought it wasnt too bad...considering all my accents sound like a pakistani welsh person (thats not racist btw).


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> awwww sorry huni. how was shopping in tesco's????
> 
> get anything good for tea???



Yes it was ok.. i managed to spend a disgusting amount of money on f*ck all though  I dont know what to have for tea yet, probably the usual mushroom omlette if anything. Hey the good news is at least i stayed upright today... felt the staff watching me though ha ha soo funny lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes it was ok.. i managed to spend a disgusting amount of money on f*ck all though  I dont know what to have for tea yet, probably the usual mushroom omlette if anything. Hey the good news is at least i stayed upright today... felt the staff watching me though ha ha soo funny lol




you poor bunny  x


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> lol yes, i thought it wasnt too bad...considering all my accents sound like a pakistani welsh person (thats not racist btw).



lol i never try to do cos i know i cant.



insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes it was ok.. i managed to spend a disgusting amount of money on f*ck all though  I dont know what to have for tea yet, probably the usual mushroom omlette if anything. Hey the good news is at least i stayed upright today... felt the staff watching me though ha ha soo funny lol



lol well mushroom omlette sounds quite nice lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> you poor bunny  x



Ah thanks  you are so nice!!!  ha ha i dont mind though.. the staff serve me quicker so i f*ck off away from their till lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i never try to do cos i know i cant.
> 
> 
> 
> lol well mushroom omlette sounds quite nice lol



Ha ha it is.. but i have it everyday  and i only eat once a day.. i need to eat more i think


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha it is.. but i have it everyday  and i only eat once a day.. i need to eat more i think



thats just mental..you will waste away woman!


----------



## angel30eyes

I leave you alone for 5 mintues and your all arguing lol, so has anyone had a good day today or have you all had crappy ones?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha it is.. but i have it everyday  and i only eat once a day.. i need to eat more i think



you sure do need to eat more than once a day!!!!! your body will be feeding of its fat reserves and causing you to have ketones.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha it is.. but i have it everyday  and i only eat once a day.. i need to eat more i think





angel30eyes said:


> I leave you alone for 5 mintues and your all arguing lol, so has anyone had a good day today or have you all had crappy ones?



mines not been to good lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> you sure do need to eat more than once a day!!!!! your body will be feeding of its fat reserves and causing you to have ketones.



I'ts fine ive never been a big eater.. saying that a chicken kebab with lettuce and tahini sounds nice lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'ts fine ive never been a big eater.. saying that a chicken kebab with lettuce and tahini sounds nice lol



you really need to eat 3 meals a day. it is the minimum your body needs.


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> I leave you alone for 5 mintues and your all arguing lol, so has anyone had a good day today or have you all had crappy ones?



Hi Angel.. hope you are well today? Well my day started really good and just went down hill from there lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> you really need to eat 3 meals a day. it is the minimum your body needs.



Ha ha .... i'd be as big as a house!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha .... i'd be as big as a house!!!



you wouldnt. your body needs it for energy. you have probably been hypoing due to lack of food. if you eat a sensible diet and keep active to then you will have a greater ammount of control huni


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Angel.. hope you are well today? Well my day started really good and just went down hill from there lol



Oh bless ya, well it can only now start toget better huni and with these guys on here talking utter b*****ks it can't possibly get any worse lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> you wouldnt. your body needs it for energy. you have probably been hypoing due to lack of food. if you eat a sensible diet and keep active to then you will have a greater ammount of control huni



Yes you are probably right, but i just reduce the insulin that i take and it works. No hypos for me today!! yippee. my levels are nice and low as well so this seems to work for me. I would'nt recommend it to anyone else though.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes you are probably right, but i just reduce the insulin that i take and it works. No hypos for me today!! yippee. my levels are nice and low as well so this seems to work for me. I would'nt recommend it to anyone else though.



not good at all huni. you need to up the food intake and cover it with more insulin. believe me i have been on the bad not eating slope and it really really isnt good. nearly cost me everything.


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Oh bless ya, well it can only now start toget better huni and with these guys on here talking utter b*****ks it can't possibly get any worse lol



Ha yes that is so true Angel... lol, im used to this lot talking sh*t so i dont take any notice  I just humour them most of the time


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> not good at all huni. you need to up the food intake and cover it with more insulin. believe me i have been on the bad not eating slope and it really really isnt good. nearly cost me everything.



Okay okay... i will eat a bit more!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okay okay... i will eat a bit more!!!



make sure you do otherwise i shall have to spank you lol


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> you really need to eat 3 meals a day. it is the minimum your body needs.




my eatings are like this

weetabix for breakfast

apple for 11s

dinner, normally granary lettuce, ham, onion (no butter)...or homemade soup from pub

3 oclock..apple or banana

dinner - meat and veg or salad

that enough????


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha yes that is so true Angel... lol, im used to this lot talking sh*t so i dont take any notice  I just humour them most of the time



Lol well i'm sure they're all lovely really.....well as lovely as a man can be hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> make sure you do otherwise i shall have to spank you lol



Ha ha ... well... is that if i dont eat more then?


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Lol well i'm sure they're all lovely really.....well as lovely as a man can be hehe



Yes but that is the point ... they are but men!!!!


----------



## angel30eyes

mikep1979 said:


> make sure you do otherwise i shall have to spank you lol



Hey i want spanking tooo, what do I have to do?? (Stomping and having a tantrum now) LOL


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes but that is the point ... they are but men!!!!



i for one, do not like being called lovely!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i for one, do not like being called lovely!



Yes well i did call you a b*stard before and you didnt like that either... god you are soooo high maintenance!!!!!


----------



## angel30eyes

Bailey2001 said:


> i for one, do not like being called lovely!



Ah huni, would you like me to pick your dummy back up and put it in the pram?


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes well i did call you a b*stard before and you didnt like that either... god you are soooo high maintenance!!!!!




looollll...mind a happy medium...get over it!


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Ah huni, would you like me to pick your dummy back up and put it in the pram?



LOL... well said Angel!!! at least im not on my own now.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> looollll...mind a happy medium...get over it!



So ... shall we make up now then?... I hate arguing... it is sooooo boring always being right / winning etc lol


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> So ... shall we make up now then?... I hate arguing... it is sooooo boring always being right / winning etc lol



kiss and make up eh? awww ok


----------



## angel30eyes

Bailey2001 said:


> kiss and make up eh? awww ok



Kissing AND spanking?? You sure this is a diabetic site?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> kiss and make up eh? awww ok



Wellll.... do you concede that i was right totally etc etc?

If so i suppose i could make friends ... maybe


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Kissing AND spanking?? You sure this is a diabetic site?



Well i am begining to wonder about that!!


----------



## Bailey2001

angel30eyes said:


> Kissing AND spanking?? You sure this is a diabetic site?



whoops sorry, im getting this mixed up with my other forum


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> whoops sorry, im getting this mixed up with my other forum



Yes i thought so... I think Angel is also a member lol


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes i thought so... I think Angel is also a member lol



Hey no fair......just cause I worked for Ann Summers for 8 yrs i can't help my mind being in the gutter! lmao


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes i thought so... I think Angel is also a member lol



i dont recognise the face but then again, we normally have snorkels on etc...


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Hey no fair......just cause I worked for Ann Summers for 8 yrs i can't help my mind being in the gutter! lmao



Hey you too... behave!!!  I'm shocked


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey you too... behave!!!  I'm shocked



Hey I'm not the one being offered kissing and spanking services.....you are!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Hey I'm not the one being offered kissing and spanking services.....you are!!



Lol... well i am the innocent one in all this!! 

They know i'd run away


----------



## insulinaddict09

Whoops maybe hypo... BRB


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Whoops maybe hypo... BRB



Hope your ok, let us know ok x


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Hope your ok, let us know ok x



Hi its ok, false alarm.. i think i must of been just dropping a bit fast thats all, im 4.0 so not hypo phew!!... will have to eat in a while i suppose though


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi its ok, false alarm.. i think i must of been just dropping a bit fast thats all, im 4.0 so not hypo phew!!... will have to eat in a while i suppose though



Jeeze I get symptoms at 4 and by 3.5 I am a mess lol


----------



## sasha1

Hiya all

Hows everyone doing today?

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Hows everyone doing today?
> 
> Heidi



Hello Heidi , I hope you are ok today.

My day hasn't  been too bad thanks babe.


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

hows you all doing???


----------



## sasha1

Hi hun

Glad your day not been today.. How you feeling after all your hypos yesday..Have you been ok today



Hi mike

how your day been hun?

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> evening all
> 
> hows you all doing???



Hello Mike .. fine thanks, you ok


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Glad your day not been today.. How you feeling after all your hypos yesday..Have you been ok today
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mike
> 
> how your day been hun?
> 
> Heidi



Yeah thanks Heidi, fine today... no hypo's today yippee!! had a rapid drop earlier but stopped at 4 so i was fine.
Nathan ok today babe?


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Glad your day not been today.. How you feeling after all your hypos yesday..Have you been ok today
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mike
> 
> how your day been hun?
> 
> Heidi



hi heidi 

its not been to bad lol

hows your day been??



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello Mike .. fine thanks, you ok



yeah im not 3 bad lol

oh and the spanking is if you eat or not eat more (sorry just have a hankering for some spankering) hehehehehe


----------



## sasha1

Hi Mike

Aye ok thanx hun.  Nathan totally on one though..he running high..came in from school with a right face on..bless.. i was on the front street having a natter wi the neighbours bit of bannter and that.. He walks out announces to the whole street.. I'm high and mi balls hurt what dya expect.. lol

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

Oh... is that a fact??? 

I think I'm definately out of my depth here


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Aye ok thanx hun.  Nathan totally on one though..he running high..came in from school with a right face on..bless.. i was on the front street having a natter wi the neighbours bit of bannter and that.. He walks out announces to the whole street.. I'm high and mi balls hurt what dya expect.. lol
> 
> Heidi



Oh dear !!!  poor thing!!! sounds painfull


----------



## mikep1979

sasha1 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Aye ok thanx hun.  Nathan totally on one though..he running high..came in from school with a right face on..bless.. i was on the front street having a natter wi the neighbours bit of bannter and that.. He walks out announces to the whole street.. I'm high and mi balls hurt what dya expect.. lol
> 
> Heidi



hahahahahaha classic!!!!!!!!



insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh... is that a fact???
> 
> I think I'm definately out of my depth here



lol nah you know what it entails huni hehehehe


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh... is that a fact???
> 
> I think I'm definately out of my depth here




Hi hun,  
Me to, and hes my child.. 
On the funnier side wish I'd had a camera to capture the moment a woman was getting in her car....
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha classic!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol nah you know what it entails huni hehehehe


I dont know what you mean Michael ...


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun,
> Me to, and hes my child..
> On the funnier side wish I'd had a camera to capture the moment a woman was getting in her car....
> Heidi


Ah it must be hard to be a teen as well though, poor thing.


----------



## sasha1

I wish it was me instead of him.....But keep telling him how proud i am of him and that... Think he just having a bad day.. He was crying before, saying his life over etc.. Im just stood there like a f****** idiot.. He cheered up now a bit...made him indian for tea
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> I wish it was me instead of him.....But keep telling him how proud i am of him and that... Think he just having a bad day.. He was crying before, saying his life over etc.. Im just stood there like a f****** idiot.. He cheered up now a bit...made him indian for tea
> Heidi



Oh god!! poor Nathan  I do feel for him , we do all get down days when we hate our live and F*cking diabetes!!! I hope he manages to start thinking a bit more positive about things soon, hard i know when homones are invloved  I get down days and i think pretty much everyone on here would say the same, but you just seem to find an inner strength and get on with it. I think you are doing brilliantly!!! keep up the good work babe and don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh god!! poor Nathan  I do feel for him , we do all get down days when we hate our live and F*cking diabetes!!! I hope he manages to start thinking a bit more positive about things soon, hard i know when homones are invloved  I get down days and i think pretty much everyone on here would say the same, but you just seem to find an inner strength and get on with it. I think you are doing brilliantly!!! keep up the good work babe and don't be so hard on yourself.



It's like a members club, no one would sign up for it..  He, like many of you has good days..where everything done by the book..then the next back to square one.. Trouble is he gonna have to get to grips with it and accept it..he was offer a counseller but wont have any of it..we cant make him...some lad in his class called him a junkie to day..which has'nt helped.. I just told him to T*** the little shit. To make things worse he just had hypo..
Sorry hun to go on
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> It's like a members club, no one would sign up for it..  He, like many of you has good days..where everything done by the book..then the next back to square one.. Trouble is he gonna have to get to grips with it and accept it..he was offer a counseller but wont have any of it..we cant make him...some lad in his class called him a junkie to day..which has'nt helped.. I just told him to T*** the little shit. To make things worse he just had hypo..
> Sorry hun to go on
> Heidi


Hey... you go on as much as you like babe... thats what this forum is for!! I've told you if ever you need to talk or have a moan i'm always about and willing to listen!!!
Yeah tell him to tw*t the little f*cker!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Evening everyone


----------



## sasha1

Hi hun,
Thank you so much...this forum is a god send and all the people on it. 
Are you still on the town over the weekend?
Heidi


----------



## angel30eyes

I see the language is getting very colourful on here or should I say the ******** are getting very colourful on here!!


----------



## sasha1

Hi angeleyes 30
 How's your day going?
Heidi


----------



## angel30eyes

Evening all, having a crap evening as my adhd son is being a bleeding nightmare and having such a tantrum he started his nosebleeds off, although i have got my 10ft pool up, filled and my new heater plugged in and the gazebo on top as you never know with our weather


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun,
> Thank you so much...this forum is a god send and all the people on it.
> Are you still on the town over the weekend?
> Heidi



Hello Heidi, well i am still supposed to go out on Saturday, but i really cant be bothered  I'm not really in to clubs to be honest.


----------



## sasha1

Hi hun
Are you getting ready fro the heatwave down there...its meant to be on its way...Chucking it down up here again.
Has the little one calmed down?
Heidi


----------



## angel30eyes

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> Are you getting ready fro the heatwave down there...its meant to be on its way...Chucking it down up here again.
> Has the little one calmed down?
> Heidi



Sort of although he is starting again, had to ring gp to see if they could give him a sedative as he was so bad, weather is ok here, quite a nice evening actually, well i decided to buy a heater for the pool as the weather is so unpredictable and the gazebo means i'll be in the warm pool and not get rained on


----------



## sasha1

It must be very hard for you when in that situation. How are you feeling yourself?
Heidi


----------



## angel30eyes

sasha1 said:


> It must be very hard for you when in that situation. How are you feeling yourself?
> Heidi



I want to cry, smash things, I am actually not sure how much more I can take as my own health is getting worse and he doesn't give a crap how much he upsets me but I know it's not technically his fault which is why I get so frustrated I guess


----------



## sasha1

H





angel30eyes said:


> I want to cry, smash things, I am actually not sure how much more I can take as my own health is getting worse and he doesn't give a crap how much he upsets me but I know it's not technically his fault which is why I get so frustrated I guess



I can relate to your frustration as regards to Nathan being diabetic and all that goes with that.
You must be a very strong person to deal with it all, yours and your childrens help..I have great respect and admiration for you.
Do you have a good support network to help you.. Sorry if this sounds a nosy question, its not meant in that way..
Heidi


----------



## mikep1979

howdy all.

anyone around??


----------



## Freddie99

Morning all!

How are things today?


----------



## mikep1979

morning tom hows you???

im not diddlin to bad today lol. just bored of being home from work lol


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> morning tom hows you???
> 
> im not diddlin to bad today lol. just bored of being home from work lol



morning boys 

im still alive after the personal trainer at the gym made me out a program last night....

im not being funny but suggesting i do a 2km walk on incline 15 whilst holding dumbells, is, in my opinion, Para standards! fair to say i binned the weights!


----------



## Steff

morning allllllllllllll whooooo excuse me boys?   


theres a gal in the building now


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> morning boys
> 
> im still alive after the personal trainer at the gym made me out a program last night....
> 
> im not being funny but suggesting i do a 2km walk on incline 15 whilst holding dumbells, is, in my opinion, Para standards! fair to say i binned the weights!



only 2k????? if it was para standards mate it would have been about 20k!!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> morning allllllllllllll whooooo excuse me boys?
> 
> 
> theres a gal in the building now



where???????

hahahahahaha only kiddin sweetie


----------



## Steff

hey infact im all woman not gal ,, 


mike bend over while i spank you for that remark


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hey infact im all woman not gal ,,
> 
> 
> mike bend over while i spank you for that remark



hehehehehehe with pleasure huni


----------



## Steff

the pleasure will be all mine mike babes i tell you


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> the pleasure will be all mine mike babes i tell you



hahahahahahahaha cool


----------



## Steff

wheres phil and anne marie then ?


just coz i come bk they all goo , were my welcome partyyyyyyyy xxxx


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> only 2k????? if it was para standards mate it would have been about 20k!!!!!!! hehehehehe




LOL Probably right there mate, but i would ask anyone to try that after doing 30 mins on the cross trainer! i told him i wanted to lose weight but jesus, thats extreme!


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> wheres phil and anne marie then ?
> 
> 
> just coz i come bk they all goo , were my welcome partyyyyyyyy xxxx




hola steffi, mon petite pois


----------



## Steff

hi there sweet 

u ok ?


did u 2 like tha fact i replied to your footy thread only you 2 wer talking in there so i added my fem touch


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> hi there sweet
> 
> u ok ?
> 
> 
> did u 2 like tha fact i replied to your footy thread only you 2 wer talking in there so i added my fem touch




yes, didnt you do your arsenal team? i suppose it wouldnt take long seeing as there hasnt been many good gooners players down the years 

kidding ;0 x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> hi there sweet
> 
> u ok ?
> 
> 
> did u 2 like tha fact i replied to your footy thread only you 2 wer talking in there so i added my fem touch



yeah but your team is naff huni lol only kiddin. not a bad pick.

so how do you think your geordy men will fair this weekend sweetie?? x


----------



## Steff

bailey i liked you not now 


yea mike god we need chelsea to stuff the mackhems , i dnt think villa will give us much tho hun


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> bailey i liked you not now
> 
> 
> yea mike god we need chelsea to stuff the mackhems , i dnt think villa will give us much tho hun




awww i was only  kidding hon x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> bailey i liked you not now
> 
> 
> yea mike god we need chelsea to stuff the mackhems , i dnt think villa will give us much tho hun



lol well i cant see them getting a result at the chealski millionair dollymixtures really but you really do need to get a result off villa weho also need it to get 5th spot if the blue shite from my way stuff up lol. seems as tho hull will be safe tho


----------



## Steff

yup deffo i wont hold my breathe tho mike im resigned to the fact there down now x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yup deffo i wont hold my breathe tho mike im resigned to the fact there down now x



well the prem wont be the same with out the toon army to watch huni x


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> well the prem wont be the same with out the toon army to watch huni x



i know i will get crucified for this, but i hope they do go down....makes a change for one of the big guns to get relegated!


----------



## Steff

how very nice of you to say so bailey 

mike why did i come back again ??


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> how very nice of you to say so bailey
> 
> mike why did i come back again ??




awww dont be like that, its just my opinion...someone has to be relegated!!!...and after the flack ive taken about how everyone hates utd!


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> morning tom hows you???
> 
> im not diddlin to bad today lol. just bored of being home from work lol



Hello Mike,

I'm doing ok. Just found a website about a bloke who ran Marathon Des Sables with type one diabetes. Hard core or what? He completed it as well with no diabetes related trouble. At the moment I'm counting down the days until I'm out of school and on study leave until exams/end of term. Two days to go now. At the moment I'm also persona non grata with certain people, my housemaster being but one of them lol.

Tom


----------



## Steff

from me ? id like to see where i gave YOU flack? ohh maybe accept when i said barca to win wednesday.wow how very nasty of me


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> from me ? id like to see where i gave YOU flack? ohh maybe accept when i said barca to win wednesday.wow how very nasty of me



*puts himself in the norty corner.


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> i know i will get crucified for this, but i hope they do go down....makes a change for one of the big guns to get relegated!



nah it wouldnt be the same without the toon for me



steff09 said:


> how very nice of you to say so bailey
> 
> mike why did i come back again ??



cos you missed us huni lol



Bailey2001 said:


> awww dont be like that, its just my opinion...someone has to be relegated!!!...and after the flack ive taken about how everyone hates utd!



yeah but thats cos united are just cannon fodder for other fans mate hehehehe



Tom Hreben said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> I'm doing ok. Just found a website about a bloke who ran Marathon Des Sables with type one diabetes. Hard core or what? He completed it as well with no diabetes related trouble. At the moment I'm counting down the days until I'm out of school and on study leave until exams/end of term. Two days to go now. At the moment I'm also persona non grata with certain people, my housemaster being but one of them lol.
> 
> Tom



wow!!!!! total nutter!!!!!! hehehehehehe i can see im gonna have to do and in a quicker time than him then!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Steff

yes mike your spot on 

addict when you come on hun mwahhhhhhhhh xxxxxxxx catch u laters 

mike x  laters x


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> wow!!!!! total nutter!!!!!! hehehehehehe i can see im gonna have to do and in a quicker time than him then!!!!! hehehehe



Go for it. Here's a link to his website. I'm going to use this as proff diabetics can do anything and hopefully this'll help with my thing with the army.

Here's the link:

http://runningwithdiabetes.com/


----------



## mikep1979

Addict when you come on hun mwahhhhhhhhh xxxxxxxx catch u laters 

mike x  laters x[/QUOTE]

laters babes x


----------



## Freddie99

Right, I've got to be off to crack on with some work. I'll be back soon...
Mike, let me know what you think of that website.

Tom


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Right, I've got to be off to crack on with some work. I'll be back soon...
> Mike, let me know what you think of that website.
> 
> Tom



that site is cool tom. should help. also dont forget to mention to them that you knnow of people who run in marathons as type1 and also compete in many different sports. gary mabut (ex totenham player) was type1 and played at the highest level for many years. also steve redgrave is type 2 and has won god knows what for this country.


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> that site is cool tom. should help. also dont forget to mention to them that you knnow of people who run in marathons as type1 and also compete in many different sports. gary mabut (ex totenham player) was type1 and played at the highest level for many years. also steve redgrave is type 2 and has won god knows what for this country.



Steve Redgrave is type one rather than type two. He won five olympic golds in rowing. One perhaps two I believe were when he was diabetic. AH I knew that there was a professional footballer who was diabetic! Just didn't know his name. Yeha I really should point out this. Diabetics can be at the top of their field. I'll forgive Gary Babut for playing for Totenham lol.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Steve Redgrave is type one rather than type two. He won five olympic golds in rowing. One perhaps two I believe were when he was diabetic. AH I knew that there was a professional footballer who was diabetic! Just didn't know his name. Yeha I really should point out this. Diabetics can be at the top of their field. I'll forgive Gary Babut for playing for Totenham lol.



im sure redgrave was type 2 mate. also dont forget the likes of lance armstrong who while battling testicular cancer won the tour de france. illness doesnt mean you cant to anything. yeah well we all have some sins mate hehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> im sure redgrave was type 2 mate. also dont forget the likes of lance armstrong who while battling testicular cancer won the tour de france. illness doesnt mean you cant to anything. yeah well we all have some sins mate hehehehe



i always thought redgreave was type 1 to be honest....and didnt know armstrong was diabetic!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> i always thought redgreave was type 1 to be honest....and didnt know armstrong was diabetic!



lol lance armstrong aint. was just saying he had testicular cancer and won the tour de france lol


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol lance armstrong aint. was just saying he had testicular cancer and won the tour de france lol



lol i see.........stoopid moi!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> lol i see.........stoopid moi!



hahahahaha nah it just my stupid way of typing lol


----------



## mikep1979

right im offski for a while. need to pick the little madam up from nursary lol


laters all


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> right im offski for a while. need to pick the little madam up from nursary lol
> 
> 
> laters all



hard life  laters matey


----------



## mikep1979

right well i am back lol


so hows everyone??? and what you all up to???


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> right well i am back lol
> 
> 
> so hows everyone??? and what you all up to???




thinking about having half day off to go swimming followed by hydrotherpy pool....blow off some cobwebs........


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> thinking about having half day off to go swimming followed by hydrotherpy pool....blow off some cobwebs........



lol dont blame you mate. im sat here with the little missy and she has comandeered my tv remote and also the cable one so she has complete control of the telly lol


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol dont blame you mate. im sat here with the little missy and she has comandeered my tv remote and also the cable one so she has complete control of the telly lol



lol....nice one

not sure how im going to wrangle it, boss aint exactly mr holiday...if you know what i mean!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> lol....nice one
> 
> not sure how im going to wrangle it, boss aint exactly mr holiday...if you know what i mean!



lol well i wouldnt know how to wrangke it mate cos im me own boss when it comes to holidays etc so i just up and go hehehehe but then again i am on call 24/7 when im away lol

yeah it is lazytown right now and then i think she will watch fifi hahahahaha

kill me now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i wouldnt know how to wrangke it mate cos im me own boss when it comes to holidays etc so i just up and go hehehehe but then again i am on call 24/7 when im away lol
> 
> yeah it is lazytown right now and then i think she will watch fifi hahahahaha
> 
> kill me now!!!!!!!!




my kid went through those stages.....now its WWE!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> my kid went through those stages.....now its WWE!!!!!!!



lol she's only 4 and into anything including spongebob.

never been a fan of wwe really lol


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol she's only 4 and into anything including spongebob.
> 
> never been a fan of wwe really lol



No me neither, mind you, he is now also into Match Attax footy trading cards......apparently he is a man utd and liverpool fan now..lol


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> No me neither, mind you, he is now also into Match Attax footy trading cards......apparently he is a man utd and liverpool fan now..lol



lol how can he be both???? doesnt he realise the rivalry between them???? hehehehe my little lad is a red through and through. goes every match with either me, my dad or my brother lol


----------



## Steff

alright , on my break ohhh a ham salad to devour , 

mike i am answering your allergy question in here lol yes it is pure oj hun x


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> No me neither, mind you, he is now also into Match Attax footy trading cards......apparently he is a man utd and liverpool fan now..lol



in order my boy went..

spongebob 
ben 10
match attax
wwe (my fault on thais im mad on it )


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> alright , on my break ohhh a ham salad to devour ,
> 
> mike i am answering your allergy question in here lol yes it is pure oj hun x





steff09 said:


> in order my boy went..
> 
> spongebob
> ben 10
> match attax
> wwe (my fault on thais im mad on it )



lol and i love fresh oj!!!!!!! 

lol my little lad loves spongebob and ben 10 and footy cards. he hates wwe tho (my fault i guess hehehehe)


----------



## Steff

lololol well the match atax have cost a fortune coz they was match atax and now there called match atax extras so that was a new binder and whole new set of cards, we got him 22 copies of spongebob delivered like and all and after the 22nd he says i dont like spongebob no more now arghhhhhhhh 2.99 for 22 weeks to muchhhh lol

must be near ?65 lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lololol well the match atax have cost a fortune coz they was match atax and now there called match atax extras so that was a new binder and whole new set of cards, we got him 22 copies of spongebob delivered like and all and after the 22nd he says i dont like spongebob no more now arghhhhhhhh 2.99 for 22 weeks to muchhhh lol
> 
> must be near ?65 lol



lol we spent a fortune on the football cards for him as well. he had spongebob delivered for 4 weeks and said he would rather go the shop for it hehehehehe so i dont mind. he is big into ben 10 tho and has all the figures and even the omnitrix watch thingy lol.

he used to collect thomas the tank engine stuff and bob the builder but he dont play with them but still wont let me throw them out lol


----------



## Steff

yup and mine he got 2 omnitrixes the magazines god knows how many and the figures he got the old ben 10 and now the new  alien force ones , its mad his birthday is in july and he wants the ben 10 bed sheet and lamp


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yup and mine he got 2 omnitrixes the magazines god knows how many and the figures he got the old ben 10 and now the new  alien force ones , its mad his birthday is in july and he wants the ben 10 bed sheet and lamp



mines is june and he asked for a wii so i went out and spent ?300 on the bloody thing!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

ohh nooooooo you have reminded me got him one for xmas hun and ohh wat was the first game he wanted ben 10 lol and he got it for psp and ps2 as well totally pointless 3 games all the same but for diffirent consoles, they have us bankrupt hun !!! lol x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ohh nooooooo you have reminded me got him one for xmas hun and ohh wat was the first game he wanted ben 10 lol and he got it for psp and ps2 as well totally pointless 3 games all the same but for diffirent consoles, they have us bankrupt hun !!! lol x



lol mine has ps2 xbox and xbox 360. i have ps3 and pc hehehe


----------



## Steff

tut u beat me 

bk laters dinner over now x


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol mine has ps2 xbox and xbox 360. i have ps3 and pc hehehe



we have ps2, ps3, wii, 3 ds lites.........


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello  Good afternoon all... I hope you are all well today

I might not be about as much as i am going away for a family visit 

As you all know though, my trusty laptop goes everywhere with me so i will 

be on from time to time.


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> tut u beat me
> 
> bk laters dinner over now x



lol 



Bailey2001 said:


> we have ps2, ps3, wii, 3 ds lites.........



lol i did have a ds lite but the little miss dropped a drink over it hehehe



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello  Good afternoon all... I hope you are all well today
> 
> I might not be about as much as i am going away for a family visit
> 
> As you all know though, my trusty laptop goes everywhere with me so i will
> 
> be on from time to time.



hiya am

how you feeling today????


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol i did have a ds lite but the little miss dropped a drink over it hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> hiya am
> 
> how you feeling today????


Yeah im fine thanks.... you ok then?


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah im fine thanks.... you ok then?



not 3 bad huni


----------



## Freddie99

F*cking typical. The one training session I want to do in the week turns out to be cancelled. Sh*t, was really looking forward to going rowing this afternoon. It's really nice day and an afternoon would have been so nice on the river. Another bugger is I'm stuck in school for another 6 hours. Might have to sneak out a few hours early. I suppose that means I'll have to work, but hang on, I can't go until we've done the house leavers photo. This'll be entertaining. We're going to do our leavers photo on the roof of the house. Watch this space for details of the injuries that I'll probably incur getting up or down onto the roof...


----------



## Steff

grr not good , you're right its perfect day weatherwise for a traning session , i might prep myself and lad and go out on our bikes


----------



## mikep1979

weather here is fine to. might get the kids into footy kits and get them down the park for a kick around lol


----------



## Freddie99

I can't even be arsed to do that. I'm going to attempt to get on with some work soon. Every minute counts for that and all but right now all I want to do is go home and sink a pint in front of any rugby match.


----------



## Steff

yer to nice to be sat in mike aint it


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> I can't even be arsed to do that. I'm going to attempt to get on with some work soon. Every minute counts for that and all but right now all I want to do is go home and sink a pint in front of any rugby match.



lol well i do have a good tv program on now to be honest hehehehe and a cold stella in hand



steff09 said:


> yer to nice to be sat in mike aint it



yeah it sure is steffi


----------



## Steff

mine if i had sumit to sit on it might brighten the day up


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> mine if i had sumit to sit on it might brighten the day up



hahahahaha i would love to offer huni  x


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i do have a good tv program on now to be honest hehehehe and a cold stella in hand



You lucky bastard. I'm stuck in school sweating it out over exams...


----------



## Steff

pmsl offer away


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> You lucky bastard. I'm stuck in school sweating it out over exams...



lol so called good program is yo gabba gabba a kids show as my daughter is watching it, but i do have a cold stella in hand hehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl offer away



erm i have a good stool if you like?? maybe a comfy chair??? or perhaps a lap??? hehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

right off to get lilun from school 

back laters x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> right off to get lilun from school
> 
> back laters x



laters sweetie 
x


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> lol so called good program is yo gabba gabba a kids show as my daughter is watching it, but i do have a cold stella in hand hehehehe



You're still better off than I am...Though I can go and work in a mates room which looks out onto the house tennis courts. Hopefully the girls teams will be training soon...


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> You're still better off than I am...Though I can go and work in a mates room which looks out onto the house tennis courts. Hopefully the girls teams will be training soon...



TOM YOU PERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehe any hotties mate???? how old are they?????? hahahahahaha only kiddin


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> TOM YOU PERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehe any hotties mate???? how old are they?????? hahahahahaha only kiddin



Mike, I learned at the feet of the master himself...you!  Erm I might have to take a look soon. Though then again although we have a load of hot girls at my school, they are invairably posh and stuck up themselves. Which leaves the quiet induviduals like myself chronically single lol.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Mike, I learned at the feet of the master himself...you!  Erm I might have to take a look soon. Though then again although we have a load of hot girls at my school, they are invairably posh and stuck up themselves. Which leaves the quiet induviduals like myself chronically single lol.



stuck up birds mate are normally errrmmmmmm how to phrase this with out offending someone on here!!!!!! they are normally the ones who do things you didnt know exsisted mate hahahahaha

found that out when i was a wee youngster lol


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> stuck up birds mate are normally errrmmmmmm how to phrase this with out offending someone on here!!!!!! they are normally the ones who do things you didnt know exsisted mate hahahahaha
> 
> found that out when i was a wee youngster lol



Still doesn't stop them leaving fella's like me chronically single lol! Though sometimes they don't even bother to talk to you.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Still doesn't stop them leaving fella's like me chronically single lol! Though sometimes they don't even bother to talk to you.



lol it is best to be single sometimes mate hahahahaha.


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> lol it is best to be single sometimes mate hahahahaha.



Too true Mike. I'll be leaving it like that until university...


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Too true Mike. I'll be leaving it like that until university...



if i were you mate id leave it like that through uni to. so many parties and so many girls to do hehehehehe


----------



## Freddie99

Damn I'm looking forward to uni now! Oh, just to say that I should be getting letter from DUK next week about diabetes and the army. I've got to e-mail my consultant to backup DUK with this one. I'll get that done tonight.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Damn I'm looking forward to uni now! Oh, just to say that I should be getting letter from DUK next week about diabetes and the army. I've got to e-mail my consultant to backup DUK with this one. I'll get that done tonight.



well good luck with it mate.


----------



## Freddie99

Right, I must be off now. Time to crack on whilst the place is quiet.


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Right, I must be off now. Time to crack on whilst the place is quiet.



lol laters tom


----------



## Steff

im back again lol xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> im back again lol xx



welcome back


----------



## Steff

thank you , tis getting hotter


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> thank you , tis getting hotter



sure its not just you thinking of me????? hehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

im down to short n shirt at mo gosh


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> im down to short n shirt at mo gosh



me is in shorts and flip flops with a beer in hand lol


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> me is in shorts and flip flops with a beer in hand lol




you seen mikes hands? its a big big beer 


You know what they say about men with big hands? big gobs.


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> you seen mikes hands? its a big big beer
> 
> 
> You know what they say about men with big hands? big gobs.



hahahahahaha i dont think i have overly large hands!!!!! just i can fit a pint in one and hide the glass hehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha i dont think i have overly large hands!!!!! just i can fit a pint in one and hide the glass hehehehe



im jealous, i have girl hands.

*gets excited about seeing mike with a gun in his hands...phwoarrr


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> im jealous, i have girl hands.
> 
> *gets excited about seeing mike with a gun in his hands...phwoarrr



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



*puts on starsky and hutch theme tune

have you got a red car with a white stripe down the side mikey? eh? eh? have you?


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> *puts on starsky and hutch theme tune
> 
> have you got a red car with a white stripe down the side mikey? eh? eh? have you?



soz mate i dont have a car. it is my missus's car hehehehehe and nope it is a kinda silvery grey colour.


----------



## Steff

lol mike to u have a mankini as well then


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol mike to u have a mankini as well then



lol nah, tho 3 lads i went to ibiza the other year do. got them out for charity the other week and did a pub crawl in them


----------



## Steff

pmsl u got piccies


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl u got piccies



lol alas i dont, but i heard if you type in lads in liverpool with mankinis on youtube it shows them.


----------



## Steff

oh excellent

*trots off to youtube*


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> oh excellent
> 
> *trots off to youtube*



hahahahahaha i have never tried it like but i was told by two of the lads g/f's


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> soz mate i dont have a car. it is my missus's car hehehehehe and nope it is a kinda silvery grey colour.



ahh i forgot you got an armour plated hummer havent you?

whats it like for parking in tescos?


----------



## Steff

id be worried if u did wanna try it mike


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> ahh i forgot you got an armour plated hummer havent you?
> 
> whats it like for parking in tescos?



dunno but its a git outside the appartment in saudi lol



steff09 said:


> id be worried if u did wanna try it mike



hahahahahahaha


----------



## mikep1979

right im off out to get the little fella from school. he's been to gardening club today lol

be back in about 20 mins


----------



## Steff

okie doke 

bye xx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> okie doke
> 
> bye xx



is back!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

welcome back hun xxxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> welcome back hun xxxx



   ta


----------



## Steff

wats for tea then im hungry mr


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> wats for tea then im hungry mr



well im having chinesse ribss with rice and baby sweetcorn.

what you having???? lol


----------



## Steff

omg how tasty
i have linda mccartney sausages and pasta lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> omg how tasty
> i have linda mccartney sausages and pasta lol



lol well i am having mine with the kids so i like to do something they like to. i do have the odd veggie thing to did quorn curry last night lol


----------



## Steff

lol i dnt usually but im sick of oven chips


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol i dnt usually but im sick of oven chips



i tend to do my own chips if i have them lol


----------



## Steff

right laters x



have gd tea i know i wont haah


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> i tend to do my own chips if i have them lol



oooh chips......


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> oooh chips......



lol i love to make my own fresh chips when i do eat them, but i have them as a treat lol


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> lol i love to make my own fresh chips when i do eat them, but i have them as a treat lol



I need to do that - not had chips for aaaaaaages!


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> I need to do that - not had chips for aaaaaaages!



best served with lashing of salt, pepper, vinager and mayo!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Corrine

mikep1979 said:


> best served with lashing of salt, pepper, vinager and mayo!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Hold the salt and vinegar - black pepper and mayo for me please.


----------



## mikep1979

Corrine said:


> Hold the salt and vinegar - black pepper and mayo for me please.



lol right well i best make a move i have 2 kids who are starting to gnaw at my legs cos they are "starving dad!!!!!" lol


laters all


----------



## Corrine

laters to you too.


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol right well i best make a move i have 2 kids who are starting to gnaw at my legs cos they are "starving dad!!!!!" lol
> 
> 
> laters all



see you matey


----------



## sasha1

Hi all,

Hows everyone today?
Mmm.. Chips, cheese and gravy for me.

Heidi


----------



## Corrine

sasha1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hows everyone today?
> Mmm.. Chips, cheese and gravy for me.
> 
> Heidi



oooh cheesy chips!


----------



## sasha1

Corrine said:


> oooh cheesy chips!



Proper tasty hun...nice with a dollop of mayo on top too.

Heidi


----------



## Steff

hi sasha nice to meet ya i been off the rador since last saturday so we aint had chance to chat yet


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> hi sasha nice to meet ya i been off the rador since last saturday so we aint had chance to chat yet



Hi steff09, 

Are you ok hun.?
Hows the weather been on the north east side? been really nice today on the north west side.
Did you enjoy your tea?

Heidi


----------



## Steff

yes so hot today i was in shorts after i picked my lad up lol ,, had lovley tea well until it hit the pallet i aint tryed those lynda maccartneys things before and i wont be trying them again lol

how are you ?


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> yes so hot today i was in shorts after i picked my lad up lol ,, had lovley tea well until it hit the pallet i aint tryed those lynda maccartneys things before and i wont be trying them again lol
> 
> how are you ?



I've not tried them..bless nowt worse than waiting to eat something then it not nice. Wish my lad need picking up still, he 14..and trying to get tomorrow of school... Not happening though..i need a little bit of retail therapy...lol.
Have you got anything nice planned for the bank holiday??
Heidi


----------



## Steff

not really im working , maybe go out this weekend tho will see wats weather is like you??


----------



## mikep1979

evening all 

hows everyone doing???


----------



## Steff

evening 

good thanks yourself


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> evening
> 
> good thanks yourself



cant complain really lol

how was your tea???


----------



## Steff

see above !! lol

and ohh sacredheart solved my anagram and before 7 o clock


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> see above !! lol
> 
> and ohh sacredheart solved my anagram and before 7 o clock



aarrrrggggghhhhhh the anagram was something to do with dot cotton. maybe a dot in time???

lol well i guess it was horrid then lol


----------



## Steff

sure was put erm i put gravy on it lol


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> sure was put erm i put gravy on it lol



lol did it make them taste better???


----------



## Steff

well i downed them lol otherwise id only of been nibbling all night and that aint good once i start i dont stop


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well i downed them lol otherwise id only of been nibbling all night and that aint good once i start i dont stop



hehehehehehe well i never stop eating at the min lol


----------



## Freddie99

Evening all!


----------



## Steff

i was like that before daibetes mike now im so manic over food drives me mad lol


----------



## mikep1979

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!



evening tom



steff09 said:


> i was like that before daibetes mike now im so manic over food drives me mad lol



lol so you dont eat to much now??


----------



## Steff

no i dont i drink water water i get through 4 litres a day at the minute


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> no i dont i drink water water i get through 4 litres a day at the minute



lol i do get through tonns of water a day to hehehehe


----------



## Steff

dread to think how many times i go to the loo hahha


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> dread to think how many times i go to the loo hahha



i dont go to often nowadays lol when i was first diagnosed i couldnt stop going hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

just guna test bs bk in 5 x


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> just guna test bs bk in 5 x



okies huni. how they been lately???


----------



## Steff

erm well that was just 17.8 im guna test for ketones is this best?? i dont have no usual feeling that im hypering


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> erm well that was just 17.8 im guna test for ketones is this best?? i dont have no usual feeling that im hypering



yeah i would test huni.


----------



## Steff

oohh bugga do i compare to wats on side of bottle yes?


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> oohh bugga do i compare to wats on side of bottle yes?



yup thats the ticket lol


----------



## Steff

says im +/- faible 0.05 thats lost me is that good or bad ??????


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello everyone.. I just thought i would explain why I have been a bit moody today.. Lastnight I got a call to tell me that my baby neice had been found dead... suspected cot death.

If i seem a bit moody please ignore me !!!!

all the best Anne-Marie x


----------



## Steff

oh nooo babes thats tragic so sorry to hear that all the best to family and all xxxxxxxxxxx how old was she


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> says im +/- faible 0.05 thats lost me is that good or bad ??????



thats ok huni 



insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello everyone.. I just thought i would explain why I have been a bit moody today.. Lastnight I got a call to tell me that my baby neice had been found dead... suspected cot death.
> 
> If i seem a bit moody please ignore me !!!!
> 
> all the best Anne-Marie x



i wont ask you the obvious huni. if you need to chat you know where i am


----------



## Steff

and ditto from me anne marie xxxxxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> oh nooo babes thats tragic so sorry to hear that all the best to family and all xxxxxxxxxxx how old was she



She was 8 months old. I'm not really up to talking about it yet though babe.


----------



## Steff

no hun sorry for asking mwah ,, 


we are here yes , wanna chat anytime babe here ok xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> no hun sorry for asking mwah ,,
> 
> 
> we are here yes , wanna chat anytime babe here ok xxx



Thankyou Steff xx Mike xx


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thankyou Steff xx Mike xx



no proibs huni 

you make sure you look after yourself ok??


----------



## Freddie99

mikep1979 said:


> thats ok huni
> 
> 
> 
> i wont ask you the obvious huni. if you need to chat you know where i am



Likewise. Just ask if you want.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Thank You*

Thank you everyone.


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thank you everyone.



no need to thak us huni. its whats friends are there for


----------



## Steff

mikep1979 said:


> no need to thak us huni. its whats friends are there for



seconded hun xx


----------



## angel30eyes

insulinaddict09 said:


> She was 8 months old. I'm not really up to talking about it yet though babe.



Bless your heart, i know what it's like to bury a child, I lost a baby daughter 11 yrs ago, my heart goes out to you and your family xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

angel30eyes said:


> Bless your heart, i know what it's like to bury a child, I lost a baby daughter 11 yrs ago, my heart goes out to you and your family xx



Thank you Angel

xx Anne-Marie x


----------



## MarcLister

insulinaddict09 said:


> She was 8 months old. I'm not really up to talking about it yet though babe.


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## insulinaddict09

MarcLister said:


> Sorry to hear this.



Thanks honey


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thanks honey



Sorry to hear about that anne  Hope you are ok xx

Im actually going to attempt to sleep now - if you need to talk tomorrow, send me a PM xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> Sorry to hear about that anne  Hope you are ok xx
> 
> Im actually going to attempt to sleep now - if you need to talk tomorrow, send me a PM xx



Hey thanks Twinny lol i'll catch up with you tomorrow babe xxx


----------



## Steff

morning all xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> morning all xx



Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Steff

hya nice to wake with the sunshine peering through my bedroom window for once lol x


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> hya nice to wake with the sunshine peering through my bedroom window for once lol x



Hey lucky you ... its suicide weather here.


----------



## Freddie99

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey lucky you ... its suicide weather here.



Hello all!

Lovely sunny weather in Eastbourne at the moment but suicide inducing Biology mock exam for me in half an hour! I'd best be off to do some revision.

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Lovely sunny weather in Eastbourne at the moment but suicide inducing Biology mock exam for me in half an hour! I'd best be off to do some revision.
> 
> xx



Good Luck with that.


----------



## mikep1979

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING PEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!! 

how the heck y'all doing today????


----------



## Steff

morning x u ok


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> morning x u ok



i is fine 

birds are singing and sun is trying to break through


----------



## Steff

lol sumones chipper , u get your leg over or sumit


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> lol sumones chipper , u get your leg over or sumit



lol nope i just got invited out tonight with some mates i aint sen in 3 years and i also got my wages from work so i is VVVVVEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY hasppy lol


----------



## Steff

yayyyy heaapy days i cant wait till next week i get a nice bonus in my wages i,ll be like you r now


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> yayyyy heaapy days i cant wait till next week i get a nice bonus in my wages i,ll be like you r now



lol well i knew id have a bumper month lol but i forgot i got my raise for the year then i got my promotion added in and also i got a performance bonus so my bank manager will love me this month hehehehehe


----------



## Steff

pmsl blimey your gettin the round in then


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> pmsl blimey your gettin the round in then



well i just got ?x,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx.xx hahahahahahahahahaha i aint tellin!!!!!!!!!!! yup i is gonna get smashed tonight me thinks!!!!!!!!!! loads of my old army buddies are out with me so i will be steaming hehehehehehe


----------



## Steff

well have a good night babe lol sounds like its guna be one anyways xxxx


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> well have a good night babe lol sounds like its guna be one anyways xxxx



    it sure will!!!!!! a huge bunch of ex paras in town!!!!!!! hehehehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> well i just got ?x,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx,xxx.xx hahahahahahahahahaha i aint tellin!!!!!!!!!!! yup i is gonna get smashed tonight me thinks!!!!!!!!!! loads of my old army buddies are out with me so i will be steaming hehehehehehe




im getting a bonus next week too 

Just think of all the things i can buy with it? fresh fruit, green beans, volic...gym membership...oh the limits are endless!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> im getting a bonus next week too
> 
> Just think of all the things i can buy with it? fresh fruit, green beans, volic...gym membership...oh the limits are endless!



lol and plenty of beer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> lol and plenty of beer!!!!!!!!!!!!



you are a bad influence on me mr michael!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Steff

Bailey2001 said:


> im getting a bonus next week too
> 
> Just think of all the things i can buy with it? fresh fruit, green beans, volic...gym membership...oh the limits are endless!



ohh that made me LOL so much bailey , but im still not talking to u


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> you are a bad influence on me mr michael!!!!!!! lol



*nods* yup i am on everyone!!!!!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> ohh that made me LOL so much bailey , but im still not talking to u



hahahahahahahahaha steffi your such hard work!!!!!! but well worth it hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

steff09 said:


> ohh that made me LOL so much bailey , but im still not talking to u




lol i know steff, i had kinda gathered you were still giving me the cold shoulder!


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> ohh that made me LOL so much bailey , but im still not talking to u


ha ha but you just did lol


----------



## Steff

cause it made me laugh so much i had to say sumit . im wavering anyways .

catch u later anyways babe off to work xxxxxxxx t/c


----------



## mikep1979

I LIKE TO PARTY!!!!!!

EVERYBODY DOES

MAKE LOVE AND LISTEN TO THE MUSIC

YOU GET TO LET YOURSELF GOGO OH NONONONO

hehehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> I LIKE TO PARTY!!!!!!
> 
> EVERYBODY DOES
> 
> MAKE LOVE AND LISTEN TO THE MUSIC
> 
> YOU GET TO LET YOURSELF GOGO OH NONONONO
> 
> hehehehehe




EVERYBODY DANCE NOW...DA DA DA DA DA....

EVERYBODY DANCE NOW...GET WITH THE MUSIC...


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> EVERYBODY DANCE NOW...DA DA DA DA DA....
> 
> EVERYBODY DANCE NOW...GET WITH THE MUSIC...



well im sat here with my cd on and its belting out some classic ibiza tunes hehehehehehe neighbours will start to colpain soon but feck em!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

ha ha you two fools lol


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha you two fools lol



well im getting into full on daft prat mode for tonights little swarey (not sure if its spelt right but i dont give a flying fubar) with loads of my old army buddies


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> well im getting into full on daft prat mode for tonights little swarey (not sure if its spelt right but i dont give a flying fubar) with loads of my old army buddies



DONT YA WAN MA, DONT YA WAN MA, DONT YA WAN MA LOVINGGGGGG
DER DER DER DER DERRRR DER DER DE DE DE DERRRRRRRRR!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> DONT YA WAN MA, DONT YA WAN MA, DONT YA WAN MA LOVINGGGGGG
> DER DER DER DER DERRRR DER DER DE DE DE DERRRRRRRRR!



TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WITH A CAPITOL T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey2001

mikep1979 said:


> TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WITH A CAPITOL T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you cant beat abit of Felix, i got all their songs!

all one of them.!


----------



## mikep1979

Bailey2001 said:


> you cant beat abit of Felix, i got all their songs!
> 
> all one of them.!



hahahahahahaha i have it on vinyl somewhere lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hello All..................... i hope all is well.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello All..................... i hope all is well.



Afternoon IA X


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi Phil, you ok then?
Good luck at the doctors later. I will be hoping all goes well for you.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Phil, you ok then?
> Good luck at the doctors later. I will be hoping all goes well for you.



thanks hon xxx

just a quick quessie...will i have my car licence taken off me ?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> thanks hon xxx
> 
> just a quick quessie...will i have my car licence taken off me ?


No why???? Diabetics drive babe!!!


----------



## angel30eyes

Bailey2001 said:


> thanks hon xxx
> 
> just a quick quessie...will i have my car licence taken off me ?



I had to give mine back and was re-issued with a 2 yr one when i started insulin


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> No why???? Diabetics drive babe!!!



i know but i thought i might have to give it back and reapply? not sure what they do if you are on tabs etc (not taking about insulin)


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> i know but i thought i might have to give it back and reapply? not sure what they do if you are on tabs etc (not taking about insulin)


its only if you are on insulin i think...????? not tablets and diet.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> its only if you are on insulin i think...????? not tablets and diet.




ahhh ok, thank you lovely girl  x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> ahhh ok, thank you lovely girl  x


Okies...Mike will be able to tell you more probably.
Let us know how it goe's though.


----------



## Bailey2001

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies...Mike will be able to tell you more probably.
> Let us know how it goe's though.



I will, but dont worry if its not today..might take me awhile to get my head around it xxx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Bailey2001 said:


> I will, but dont worry if its not today..might take me awhile to get my head around it xxx



Ok.. i'll be on msn later... or here ...or both ha ha


----------

